# Fertility Injections without IUI...anyone else??



## ayala1007

Hi! I'm supposed to start injections in a few weeks. Really nervous about the experience but still excited. I have PCOS and don't ovulate at all. My husband and I have been trying for almost 2 years, tried Clomid a few cycles but had no success, then was referred to an RE. We decided to do the injections without the IUI first because if we try "natural conception" the fertility treatment is covered with our insurance but if we do the IUI, they cover NOTHING. So I'm really hoping this works for us. I haven't found a lot of women doing the injections without the IUI, so just looking for anyone to share this experience with.


----------



## mzswizz

Hi. I am in the same boat as you. I do not have PCOS but i dont ovulate normally on my own every cycle. I have started Clomid in October. This is our 2nd cycle of Clomid (50mg) and I had a hcg trigger shot (Ovidrel 250mcg) on friday at 2:30pm. We are not doing IUI this cycle. But if this is a fail, then we are onto IUI. Since we are military, DH told me our insurance covers IUI which i was nervous that it didnt. So we shall see what happens. Also, we have been ttc for 3 years after m/c.


----------



## ayala1007

I'm sorry to hear about your mc. We tried Clomid for 3 cycles, 50mg,50mg and 100mg. But it didn't work at all so she referred me to the RE. If they've moved on to giving you the trigger shot then I'm sure you're having better luck than me :) My husband is military to! Air Force. That's really interesting that they said they would cover the IUI. When we spoke to a Tricare rep she said they would only cover the meds if we conceive naturally. The IUI is consisted artifical insemination and would not cover anything not even the meds and the cost of the medicine and the IUI procedure is 4k. That's why we chose to try to conceive naturally but with fertility medicine first.so far they've covered everything except 17.00 for the Follistem. Tricare told the lady at the Dr office the same thing when she called to confirm coverage. I'd call just to double check so you aren't blind sided. The info is also on the Tricare website. Do you have alot of symptoms from the Clomid?


----------



## ayala1007

I'll send prayers your way that you are successful this time! What was the trigger shot like? ?


----------



## mzswizz

I will call and double check about the IUI. My husband is in the Navy and I was too but now im out. And he continues on. As far as symptoms with Clomid, I really didnt have any. I had my follicle scan on the 22nd and at cd12 i had 2 follicles on the right ovary 12.4 & 11.3 and on the left ovary i had 2 follicles 8.3 & 15.5mm. And the trigger shot wasn't bad at all. I got the injection in the back of my arm. When the hormone is going in, that's the part that feels like you're being pinched. But afterwards you just feel pregnancy like symptoms.


----------



## ayala1007

Better safe than sorry, hey if they say that they DO cover it then I'd like to know as well! :) With Clomid I just had breast tenderness and really bad headaches but that was only on the higher 100mg dose. But they weren't unbareable or anything just noticeable. I hate shots so this is really nerve racking for me. I will be taking Follistem (injectable pen) every day and getting ultrasounds every other day then when IT'S TIME I'll do the trigger shot and then when the doctor says to start, I'll start the Endometrin, which thickens your uterus for implantation. It's nice to have someone who knows how all of this feels. My husband tries but he's not going through it so he does his best. No one in my family has had fertility issues so none of them understand and that's been really frustrating. Are you taking ovulation tests? Did your doctor say how long after the trigger shot you would ovulate?


----------



## mzswizz

I am not taking ovulation tests but I am continuing to take my temperature. That's what I usually do. I should ovulate around 24-36 hours after the shot. I had the shot at 2:30pm on friday so i o'd around 2:30am sunday. My temps are rising so that's why i assumed it was sunday. I go in for my progesterone test (Blood work) on dec. 2nd and then my pregnancy test (blood work) on dec. 9th


----------



## ayala1007

That's awesome! Good Luck and keep me posted! :)


----------



## mzswizz

I will. I have been cramping on and off today. Don't know why yet.


----------



## ayala1007

Does it hurt where your ovaries are? You cramp when your ovaries release an egg. You might release more than one because if the meds! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Actually, it hurts on both ovaries and the uterus. So i actually don't have a clue what's going on. I usually don't feel ov pain at all to be honest and I cramp through out most of my cycles so its just a wait and see.


----------



## ayala1007

Hmm that's really interesting. Well if it gets to bad you should call your doctor. Just to be on the safe side. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I've found out that cramping is actually normal after the hcg trigger shot. How are you doing?

AFM, i am 3dpo/5dpt today. I had a temp rise this morning. Yesterday, I was feeling a little crampy and last night, I was feeling hot on and off. So i wasn't surprised when my temp was up this morning. Also, I have read that the trigger shot can cause cramping through out the whole cycle. I started the progesterone cream and prenatal vitamins on 1dpo so im hoping this helps our chances. Im really hoping this it for us. On Dec. 2nd, DH leaves for his detachment and that's the same day I go in for my progesterone blood work. Im hoping they will confirm that I have ovulated. The dpt is flying by while the dpo makes it seem as if the 2ww is taking forever. Im hoping that I get some good news this cycle.


----------



## ayala1007

I'm good. I didn't get pregnant last cycle so right now I'm waiting until the 30th to start Provera to induce my period. Then we'll start the injections and everything. This is my first month on the injections and I'm really nervous. My husband deploys in Jan so if it doesn't work this time we'll have to wait till he gets back in May. Which isn't too long considering most deployments but it sucks to have to wait even longer :( but I'm hopeful! For you too! Cramping is a good sign so I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## mzswizz

Well I only have this cycle, next cycle and January cycle to try and if all fails, then I will have to wait until August because DH leaves for his 6 month deployment in February.


----------



## ayala1007

That's great that you have a few chances before he leaves :) I wish we had more chances before he leaves but i never get my period on my own so I have to wait till cycle day 35, call my Dr for a blood test and a prescription for Provera, take it for 10 days, then I stay about a week later so it's a process....


----------



## mzswizz

My cycles are irregular. So i never know when to expect it. How are you?

AFM, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the States! I'm 4dpo/6dpt today. I have realized that my temps are steadily increasing so im hoping that's a good sign. I think the progesterone cream is helping with that :thumbup: I am also taking my prenatal vitamins as well. It's good to see my chart looking the way it looks right now. It actually gives me hope but you never know. FXed that a bfp is in the making. From time to time, I still get the on and off cramping on both sides but they are starting to subside. Well, will start testing in 4 days. So im getting excited. Let's see what happens. Oh and in 4 days, I go in for my progesterone blood work. So fxed.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 5dpo/7dpt and my temp is still increasing which I hope is a good sign. Usually, I get a fallback temp around 4-5dpo but i haven't this cycle. Im still using the progesterone cream and prenatal vitamins. Will be stopping the progesterone cream at 14dpo. Hoping AF doesn't come because this cycle looks great so far. Haven't gotten a dip in my temp yet. Im hoping that means that I have proper progesterone level and that a bfp is in the making. Can someone look at my chart and help me out with it? Also, on monday, dh will be leaving to go on his detachment and I will have my progesterone test on the same day. I will be bringing in the progesterone cream and letting the nurse know that I am taking progesterone which im pretty sure won't really affect the test because im using it to get proper progesterone levels for post-ov. So all in all. Im very hopeful this cycle.


----------



## ayala1007

Hi! How was your Thanksgiving?! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I bet you must be getting very anxious! So did the Dr prescribe you progesterone cream? What is it called and what does it do? My Dr prescribed me something called Endometrin which I think is the same thing but I'm not 100 %. I go tomorrow for my blood test so i can start Provera to bring on AF. The the fun begins lol! My periods are NEVER regular so I've been having to take the Provera to induce them.


----------



## mzswizz

My thanksgiving was good, how about yours? And yes i am getting very anxious but also still trying to remain calm just in case i dont want to get my hopes up. And actually my doc did not prescribe me progesterone but when he said i had low progesterone level during 1 cycle, i decided to go to the store to purchase it. Its called protocol natural progesterone cream which issues 20mg of progesterone per pump. And i do 2 pumps a day so im getting 40mg of progesterone a day. Hoping it helps.


----------



## mzswizz

Well looks like the trigger shot is pretty much out my system. I dont know if you can say it on the pic but there is a verrrryyyyy faint line. Which im pretty sure means that my tests will be completely negative by 8dpt/9dpt. So the trigger shot is pretty much out my system yay. Well hopefully this means a bfp in the making because i cant put being tired etc onto the trigger shot because its pretty much gone. So hoping this is a good thing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dannixo

ayala1007 said:


> Hi! I'm supposed to start injections in a few weeks. Really nervous about the experience but still excited. I have PCOS and don't ovulate at all. My husband and I have been trying for almost 2 years, tried Clomid a few cycles but had no success, then was referred to an RE. We decided to do the injections without the IUI first because if we try "natural conception" the fertility treatment is covered with our insurance but if we do the IUI, they cover NOTHING. So I'm really hoping this works for us. I haven't found a lot of women doing the injections without the IUI, so just looking for anyone to share this experience with.

I started my first round on injections last month. 75 iu menopur and I got my af today so it did not work. We did not do iui because dh's sa is perfect. We are doing the same protocol this month hoping the second time is a charm. We've been trying 2 years. 1 year medicated, 1 not. 8 failed rounds in clomid. 3 failed femara.


----------



## mzswizz

Dannixo-This was my 2nd round of Clomid 50mg but first round with Ovidrel 250mcg injection. So far, it looks like the trigger shot will pretty much be out of my system later tonight or by tomorrow the latest. Will start testing around the 2nd.


----------



## Dannixo

mzswizz said:


> Dannixo-This was my 2nd round of Clomid 50mg but first round with Ovidrel 250mcg injection. So far, it looks like the trigger shot will pretty much be out of my system later tonight or by tomorrow the latest. Will start testing around the 2nd.

I take ovidrel every month even though I ovulate on mine own. We just use it to pin point ovulation. Menopur is an injection. Ovidrel is just a trigger shot. Way different but I know what you mean. My trigger shot was always out of my system by 7-8 dpo and also when we did our 2 iui's. Good luck! I hope it's out of your system soon so you can get a clear bfp! Hoping your second round of clomid is a lucky one!


----------



## mzswizz

I thought it would be out around 8dpo but im 5dpo so far and looks like its pretty much out of my system. Which i feel good about because my body is handling it faster than i thought. If this cycle is a bfn then next cycle will be IUI.


----------



## ayala1007

mzswizz said:


> Well looks like the trigger shot is pretty much out my system. I dont know if you can say it on the pic but there is a verrrryyyyy faint line. Which im pretty sure means that my tests will be completely negative by 8dpt/9dpt. So the trigger shot is pretty much out my system yay. Well hopefully this means a bfp in the making because i cant put being tired etc onto the trigger shot because its pretty much gone. So hoping this is a good thing.

HOW EXCITING!! :happydance: That's awesome! You'll have to keep us posted friend! I can't wait to get all of this started already!


----------



## mzswizz

when will you be starting? And i will keep you ladies posted on everything. From feeling fatigue majority of the time and seeing that i really dont have hcg in my system, makes me hopeful to think that maybe its going to turn out to be a bfp.


----------



## ayala1007

Dannixo said:


> ayala1007 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm supposed to start injections in a few weeks. Really nervous about the experience but still excited. I have PCOS and don't ovulate at all. My husband and I have been trying for almost 2 years, tried Clomid a few cycles but had no success, then was referred to an RE. We decided to do the injections without the IUI first because if we try "natural conception" the fertility treatment is covered with our insurance but if we do the IUI, they cover NOTHING. So I'm really hoping this works for us. I haven't found a lot of women doing the injections without the IUI, so just looking for anyone to share this experience with.
> 
> I started my first round on injections last month. 75 iu menopur and I got my af today so it did not work. We did not do iui because dh's sa is perfect. We are doing the same protocol this month hoping the second time is a charm. We've been trying 2 years. 1 year medicated, 1 not. 8 failed rounds in clomid. 3 failed femara.Click to expand...


We've also been trying for 2 years, 1 with no assistance and 1 with. The injection I was prescribed was Follistem, and the trigger shot. We're basically in the same boat though, too funny. My husband's SA was excellent as well. The lady actually said that they had to dilute it with water because there were so many, sorry if TMI LOL! We did 2 failed rounds of Clomid but literally NOTHING happened with those. My progestrone levels were .05 LOL...so she referred me to an RE and I opted to do all of the tests now rather than try a few rounds first. Luckily everything came back normal so this month I'm really really hoping is it. Going tomorrow for my blood test to confirm I'm not pregnant so I can start Provera and bring on AF! How were the injections? How long did you have to do them before you were able to do the trigger shot?


----------



## ayala1007

mzswizz said:


> when will you be starting? And i will keep you ladies posted on everything. From feeling fatigue majority of the time and seeing that i really dont have hcg in my system, makes me hopeful to think that maybe its going to turn out to be a bfp.

fingers crossed!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I've been ttc after m/c for 3 years now. It hasn't been assisted until now. Which im hoping will bring forth a bfp. FXed for all of us.


----------



## Dannixo

ayala1007 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayala1007 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm supposed to start injections in a few weeks. Really nervous about the experience but still excited. I have PCOS and don't ovulate at all. My husband and I have been trying for almost 2 years, tried Clomid a few cycles but had no success, then was referred to an RE. We decided to do the injections without the IUI first because if we try "natural conception" the fertility treatment is covered with our insurance but if we do the IUI, they cover NOTHING. So I'm really hoping this works for us. I haven't found a lot of women doing the injections without the IUI, so just looking for anyone to share this experience with.
> 
> I started my first round on injections last month. 75 iu menopur and I got my af today so it did not work. We did not do iui because dh's sa is perfect. We are doing the same protocol this month hoping the second time is a charm. We've been trying 2 years. 1 year medicated, 1 not. 8 failed rounds in clomid. 3 failed femara.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've also been trying for 2 years, 1 with no assistance and 1 with. The injection I was prescribed was Follistem, and the trigger shot. We're basically in the same boat though, too funny. My husband's SA was excellent as well. The lady actually said that they had to dilute it with water because there were so many, sorry if TMI LOL! We did 2 failed rounds of Clomid but literally NOTHING happened with those. My progestrone levels were .05 LOL...so she referred me to an RE and I opted to do all of the tests now rather than try a few rounds first. Luckily everything came back normal so this month I'm really really hoping is it. Going tomorrow for my blood test to confirm I'm not pregnant so I can start Provera and bring on AF! How were the injections? How long did you have to do them before you were able to do the trigger shot?Click to expand...

I actually respond really well. I had 5-6 on 50 mg clomid, 11 on 100 mg and 1-2 on femara. Last month on menopur injections I had 4 really big mature follicles. As I said I'm a fast response so I took 75 iu which is the lowest does and only uses 5 vials and by my cd 12 ultrasound I had 4 mature follicles at 18,19,19,20. I triggered that day. My lining on clomid and plain femera was always around 7 mm. On menopur last month it was 11 mm. I don't get progesteone checks anymore since we know I respond. But when I did they read anywhere from 15-35. The doctors have us as unexplained as they can't find anything wrong with either of us and I respond good yet never a pregnancy. I do only have one tube though.


----------



## ayala1007

Dannixo said:


> ayala1007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayala1007 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm supposed to start injections in a few weeks. Really nervous about the experience but still excited. I have PCOS and don't ovulate at all. My husband and I have been trying for almost 2 years, tried Clomid a few cycles but had no success, then was referred to an RE. We decided to do the injections without the IUI first because if we try "natural conception" the fertility treatment is covered with our insurance but if we do the IUI, they cover NOTHING. So I'm really hoping this works for us. I haven't found a lot of women doing the injections without the IUI, so just looking for anyone to share this experience with.
> 
> I started my first round on injections last month. 75 iu menopur and I got my af today so it did not work. We did not do iui because dh's sa is perfect. We are doing the same protocol this month hoping the second time is a charm. We've been trying 2 years. 1 year medicated, 1 not. 8 failed rounds in clomid. 3 failed femara.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've also been trying for 2 years, 1 with no assistance and 1 with. The injection I was prescribed was Follistem, and the trigger shot. We're basically in the same boat though, too funny. My husband's SA was excellent as well. The lady actually said that they had to dilute it with water because there were so many, sorry if TMI LOL! We did 2 failed rounds of Clomid but literally NOTHING happened with those. My progestrone levels were .05 LOL...so she referred me to an RE and I opted to do all of the tests now rather than try a few rounds first. Luckily everything came back normal so this month I'm really really hoping is it. Going tomorrow for my blood test to confirm I'm not pregnant so I can start Provera and bring on AF! How were the injections? How long did you have to do them before you were able to do the trigger shot?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually respond really well. I had 5-6 on 50 mg clomid, 11 on 100 mg and 1-2 on femara. Last month on menopur injections I had 4 really big mature follicles. As I said I'm a fast response so I took 75 iu which is the lowest does and only uses 5 vials and by my cd 12 ultrasound I had 4 mature follicles at 18,19,19,20. I triggered that day. My lining on clomid and plain femera was always around 7 mm. On menopur last month it was 11 mm. I don't get progesteone checks anymore since we know I respond. But when I did they read anywhere from 15-35. The doctors have us as unexplained as they can't find anything wrong with either of us and I respond good yet never a pregnancy. I do only have one tube though.Click to expand...

I'm sorry they don't have an answer for you :( hopefully this is the month for all of us!


----------



## ayala1007

mzswizz said:


> I thought it would be out around 8dpo but im 5dpo so far and looks like its pretty much out of my system. Which i feel good about because my body is handling it faster than i thought. If this cycle is a bfn then next cycle will be IUI.

How are you feeling? Any changes?


----------



## mzswizz

I just have a tender uterus and headaches every now and again.

AFM, im 7dpo/9dpt today. I've noticed that my temp shot up even more today. Hoping that's a good sign. Yesterday, I had removed the hcg trigger shot and the manual override and i got crosshairs for cd14 so i just added the hcg trigger back and used the coverline that FF made for the override. Well, my progesterone test is tomorrow and DH is leaving for detachment tomorrow. He will be back on the 14th. Hoping to get a bfp before he comes back home. I am scheduled for the blood pregnancy test on the 9th but I will take a hpt tomorrow and see what happens. Getting nervous now but we shall see what this cycle has in store.


----------



## ayala1007

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Still a faint line from the trigger shot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah I see the line is faint though so are you silk going to test tomorrow? I stayed Provera today so 4 more days and I should very AF shortly after!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, i am still going to test tomorrow.


----------



## ayala1007

News??


----------



## mzswizz

I havent tested yet. any news from you?

AFM, im 8dpo/10dpt today. Looks like my chart turned triphasic but im still neutral about how it will end. I dont want to get my hopes up because ive read that there have been people with triphasic charts and still get AF so its all a wait and see. I do know that DH wouldnt cuddle with me last night because he said just from me touching him, i was burning up. And i thought he was joking but he was actually serious. So i dont know what's going on with my body. Hoping its a good sign.


----------



## ayala1007

I know what you mean about not wanting to get excited before you know. I've been in that boat. I started Provera yesterday. My lady dose will be on Thurs and I'm hopefully get AF shortly after. Then I'm have to go in for my Baseline treat on CD 2 and then hopefully start injections. I'm not super excited about that part.....


----------



## ayala1007

Any updates? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dannixo

No updates here, cd 4, taking my last femara pill tomorrow and will be starting my menopur injections tomorrow as well.


----------



## mzswizz

10dpo tests were now negative. Temps dropping also. So im thinking im out. Testing tomorrow at 11dpo.


----------



## ayala1007

Mzswizz when do you go to the Doctor next?


----------



## ayala1007

Dannixo said:


> No updates here, cd 4, taking my last femara pill tomorrow and will be starting my menopur injections tomorrow as well.

Do you know how long you'll have to do injections for?


----------



## mzswizz

How are you ladies doing? I go back to the doc on the 9th.

AFM, im 11dpo/13dpt. Took a test today and it came back with a faint line. I looked back at the tests from yesterday and they also had a faint line. This trigger shot should be out of my system by now. I shapl continue to keep testing to see what happens but seeing that the faint lines look lole they are disappearing, it has me less hopeful. My temp went up by .01 so not really much of a difference but it didnt continue to take a nose dive. Also, my nipples have been hurting since yesterday but that can also be because AF is close. Most of the time when that happens, AF is near. But we shall see.

top test is yesterday's test and bottom is todays
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dannixo

ayala1007 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> No updates here, cd 4, taking my last femara pill tomorrow and will be starting my menopur injections tomorrow as well.
> 
> Do you know how long you'll have to do injections for?Click to expand...

I am on them for 5 days. That's all it took last month. I'm a very fast responder.


----------



## ayala1007

I'm still hopeful for you Mzswizz! It's still early :) Dannixo I hope I respond that fast! I hate shots lol.


----------



## LeslieBarto

ayala1007 said:


> Does it hurt where your ovaries are? You cramp when your ovaries release an egg. You might release more than one because if the meds! GOOD LUCK!!!!


ideal temperature at which ovulation occurs...


----------



## mzswizz

How are you ladies doing ?

AFM, 12dpo/14dpt today. I didnt test and my nipples still hurt. I temped and the first temp was 98.16 and when i took my temp again, it said 98.34. So i just used the 98.34 one. 2 more days and then i stop the progesterone cream. On the 9th, i have my doc appt. so we shall see.


----------



## ayala1007

Doing good. Finished my last Provera pill so just waiting now. Monday will be here before you know it Mzswizz! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, im not going to test anymore.


----------



## ayala1007

Good idea! Tomorrow is the big day!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

My cd 11 ultrasound is tomorrow too.


----------



## mzswizz

my temp took a massive nose dive today :nope:


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!


----------



## mzswizz

Oh no Dannixo. :hugs: Hoping you can ov on your own and end up with a bfp. I know one of my friends was trying for 7 years with fs assistance and lo and behold she is now 5 weeks pregnant and she conceived naturally without any meds which she was shocked about and her DH has a low sperm count or something of that nature. So never give up :hugs:

AFM, i am cd2 today. Last cycle wasnt successful. This cycle, I am going to take my prenatals, Clomid 50mg from cd5-9, follicle scan on cd12 and if i have proper size follicles (12mm or more), i will receive my trigger shot and then the next day, I will have the IUI procedure. This will be happening next Thursday and Friday. DH is coming home this Saturday so it all works out for us :thumbup: Hoping this cycle leads to a bfp because atleast we are one step closer in getting a bfp. So we shall see.


----------



## ayala1007

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!

I'm really sorry to hear that. This whole process is such a roller coaster that few people understand. Are you seeing an OB or a Reproductive Encronoligist (sp) Thank you for the continued support. That's unbelievable nice of you.


----------



## ayala1007

mzswizz said:


> Oh no Dannixo. :hugs: Hoping you can ov on your own and end up with a bfp. I know one of my friends was trying for 7 years with fs assistance and lo and behold she is now 5 weeks pregnant and she conceived naturally without any meds which she was shocked about and her DH has a low sperm count or something of that nature. So never give up :hugs:
> 
> AFM, i am cd2 today. Last cycle wasnt successful. This cycle, I am going to take my prenatals, Clomid 50mg from cd5-9, follicle scan on cd12 and if i have proper size follicles (12mm or more), i will receive my trigger shot and then the next day, I will have the IUI procedure. This will be happening next Thursday and Friday. DH is coming home this Saturday so it all works out for us :thumbup: Hoping this cycle leads to a bfp because atleast we are one step closer in getting a bfp. So we shall see.

Did you ever find out if Tricare Prime covers the IUI procedure? I'm glad that they'll be able to get it all going again. Good Luck! Well be here cheering you on!


----------



## Dannixo

ayala1007 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that. This whole process is such a roller coaster that few people understand. Are you seeing an OB or a Reproductive Encronoligist (sp) Thank you for the continued support. That's unbelievable nice of you.Click to expand...

I see a fertility specialist.


----------



## mzswizz

ayala-Actually i did. IUI is covered under Tricare so im thankful for that. Im hoping i dont have to go into IVF because I dont think Tricare covers that.


----------



## ayala1007

Mzswizz can I ask where you got the information that shows they cover the IUI? I'd love to take a look and show my Dr. Possibly change our plan...TIA


----------



## mzswizz

I have to find it again.


----------



## ayala1007

This is the info that I found on Tricare.mil/coveredservices

"Tricare does not cover services and supplies related to non coital(non intercourse) Reproductive technologies. Including but not limited to Artificial Insemination, IVF, and Gamete Intrafallopian Transfer."


----------



## ayala1007

ayala1007 said:


> This is the info that I found on Tricare.mil/coveredservices
> 
> "Tricare does not cover services and supplies related to non coital(non intercourse) Reproductive technologies. Including but not limited to Artificial Insemination, IVF, and Gamete Intrafallopian Transfer."

and when both me and the nurse called Tricare they said IUIs are consisted Artificial Insemination because you aren't having actual intercourse to get pregnant.


----------



## ayala1007

Dannixo said:


> ayala1007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that. This whole process is such a roller coaster that few people understand. Are you seeing an OB or a Reproductive Encronoligist (sp) Thank you for the continued support. That's unbelievable nice of you.Click to expand...
> 
> I see a fertility specialist.Click to expand...

Oh OK. So theta nothing else you can try that's coveted by your insurance? :( they're are grants to help people with fertility issues to help pay for things. I haven't looked into it too much. Where do you live? My fertility specialist is doing a trail for IVF but you have to have attempted 2 IUIs I believe. I in Texas but the clinic is called CARE Fertility. Embryo.net is the website


----------



## mzswizz

I called and the TriCare representative for the west coast region told me that if my doctor submits documentation to say that it is medically necessary for the IUI procedure to be done, the insurance company would approve it.


----------



## Dannixo

ayala1007 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayala1007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that. This whole process is such a roller coaster that few people understand. Are you seeing an OB or a Reproductive Encronoligist (sp) Thank you for the continued support. That's unbelievable nice of you.Click to expand...
> 
> I see a fertility specialist.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh OK. So theta nothing else you can try that's coveted by your insurance? :( they're are grants to help people with fertility issues to help pay for things. I haven't looked into it too much. Where do you live? My fertility specialist is doing a trail for IVF but you have to have attempted 2 IUIs I believe. I in Texas but the clinic is called CARE Fertility. Embryo.net is the websiteClick to expand...

We don't have insurance and I live in ohio. We tried everything except ivf so far.


----------



## mzswizz

Oh and I spoke with my doctor office and since I got TriCare Prime and my provider is at Naval Hospital, it is covered. They said unless i wasnt covered under DH's insurance or if they couldn't do a procedure and I had to go elsewhere, then I would be charged. Also, she said that they have done the IUI procedure plenty of times there and if im TriCare Prime which she is prett ysure i am since i go to the hospital, then i have no worries, we wont be billed. So TriCare Prime covers the IUI procedure i guess if its done at the base medical facilities and not with a network provider :thumbup:


----------



## ayala1007

mzswizz said:


> I called and the TriCare representative for the west coast region told me that if my doctor submits documentation to say that it is medically necessary for the IUI procedure to be done, the insurance company would approve it.

Awesome! I will for sure look into it! Thank you for the info!


----------



## ayala1007

mzswizz said:


> Oh and I spoke with my doctor office and since I got TriCare Prime and my provider is at Naval Hospital, it is covered. They said unless i wasnt covered under DH's insurance or if they couldn't do a procedure and I had to go elsewhere, then I would be charged. Also, she said that they have done the IUI procedure plenty of times there and if im TriCare Prime which she is prett ysure i am since i go to the hospital, then i have no worries, we wont be billed. So TriCare Prime covers the IUI procedure i guess if its done at the base medical facilities and not with a network provider :thumbup:

That makes alot of sense. My husband is active duty but we are stationed at a reserve base which doesn't have a medical facility. OK well That helps alot, hopefully this will work but if not then at least I know we have options!


----------



## ayala1007

Dannixo said:


> ayala1007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayala1007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that. This whole process is such a roller coaster that few people understand. Are you seeing an OB or a Reproductive Encronoligist (sp) Thank you for the continued support. That's unbelievable nice of you.Click to expand...
> 
> I see a fertility specialist.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh OK. So theta nothing else you can try that's coveted by your insurance? :( they're are grants to help people with fertility issues to help pay for things. I haven't looked into it too much. Where do you live? My fertility specialist is doing a trail for IVF but you have to have attempted 2 IUIs I believe. I in Texas but the clinic is called CARE Fertility. Embryo.net is the websiteClick to expand...
> 
> We don't have insurance and I live in ohio. We tried everything except ivf so far.Click to expand...

I see. Well you always hear about people who stop trying abs then get pregnant! Maybe you could do Acupuncture, I've heard that could work!


----------



## Dannixo

ayala1007 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayala1007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayala1007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that. This whole process is such a roller coaster that few people understand. Are you seeing an OB or a Reproductive Encronoligist (sp) Thank you for the continued support. That's unbelievable nice of you.Click to expand...
> 
> I see a fertility specialist.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh OK. So theta nothing else you can try that's coveted by your insurance? :( they're are grants to help people with fertility issues to help pay for things. I haven't looked into it too much. Where do you live? My fertility specialist is doing a trail for IVF but you have to have attempted 2 IUIs I believe. I in Texas but the clinic is called CARE Fertility. Embryo.net is the websiteClick to expand...
> 
> We don't have insurance and I live in ohio. We tried everything except ivf so far.Click to expand...
> 
> I see. Well you always hear about people who stop trying abs then get pregnant! Maybe you could do Acupuncture, I've heard that could work!Click to expand...

We tried for a year without seeking help so I doubt it will happen on its own. Can't do acupuncture without insurance but thanks for the suggestion we will keep that in mind.


----------



## mzswizz

Dannixo-I wish there was a way for you to be able to get the procedure done that you need. Its so hard to get good insurance.

ayala-You're welcome. So yes if its a network provider, that's probably the reason its not covered. But military base facilities are covered.

AFM, im on cd4 today and i just realized that for the first time in like 13 years that I had a 28 day cycle and a 14 LP :thumbup: So that cycle was pretty good. Nothing new to report here. Still bleeding and DH will be back home Saturday. I got to go in tomorrow to go pick up my Clomid prescription to start taking it on cd5 which is tomorrow. Im very tired so im just going to do school work and relax.


----------



## ayala1007

Yes. If this doesn't work then I may call to an active duty base close by and see if we could go there for the IUI. It's an hour away so I don't know how practical that is lol. One step at a time though. Hopefully this one will be successful! 

Dani I'm sorry it didn't go well. I saw on another forum that some doctors will use meds that were donated from other patients. Maybe you could ask about that..idk :(

AFM I finally got AF is just spotting right now do is not considered CD1. Probably by tomorrow it will be full force so I can call my RE and go in to get everything started! I'm excited but nervous because I don't know what to expect. Some stories give me hope while others make me doubtful :(


----------



## mzswizz

Im nervous about this IUI but at the same time im ready because im ready for that bfp.


----------



## ayala1007

I know how you feel Mzswizz! I had a dream the other night that I had just found it I was pregnant and I wad so excited and then I woke up and I realized how much I want a baby. I'm tired of trying already. I just want it to happen!


----------



## mzswizz

My DH said he had a dream about fishing which in dreams, fishing means someone is going to get pregnant or is pregnant. Hoping that dream was meant for me.


----------



## ayala1007

I hope so too! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ayala1007

OK so tomorrow morning at 7 am I have my Baseline appointment! Is all starting to happen! Wish me luck that everything looks normal and we can get started!


----------



## mzswizz

GL!! FXed for you :hugs:

Today, i start taking Clomid, im going to go pick up my prescription now.


----------



## ayala1007

Thank you! Good Luck to you as well!!! What mg are you taking of Clomid? I did 50mg and 100mg. This period has already been brutal! The cramps are TERRIBLE and I hardly ever get cramps! It's not real heavy Thank God because I would die! I'll past an update tomorrow after my apt! Everything crossed for normal results and the go ahead!


----------



## ayala1007

Had the most stressful morning I'd my life!!! I got there at 7 abs the lady at the front desk said I owed $1850 for the apt. I was like NO my insurance covers 100%! She said that I had to get a referral and I didn't get it so the visit wasn't coveted. I told Hey that I did everything that they asked me to do so if is not they're it's because I was never told I needed one. After an hour of arguing with her, she called the new patient rep and she said my referral was in the system! I wad so pissed off. So what was supposed to be a 30 min apt ended up being 2 hours and me and my husband were late to work. What was worst is I got so upset that I broke down and started crying in the waiting room. So embarrassing but my husband deploys soon and this is the only cycle we will have before he leaves. Ugh! Anyways the sonogram went fine no big cysts and my lining had to be 5 or less and it was 4.7! Thank gosh! I'm just waiting on results from my blood test and then I should be able to start my injections tonight! She has me doing 75 ml or whatever for 5 days and then I have to go in for a blood test next Tuesday to see if they need to increase the dose! What a long morning!


----------



## ayala1007

All Labs came back normal! Starting fertility injections tonight! One step closer!


----------



## ayala1007

Updates MzSwizz?

AFM, I've done 75IU of Follistim for 4 days, went today for my Estridol test and it only increased by 8 whatever the units of measurements are. Basically very little so my RE increased my dose to 100IU for tonight, back to 75IU for tomorrow and back up to 100IU on thursday, then I have bw and u/s on friday at 8:30....


----------



## mzswizz

Glad everything going well for you. I am taking the 50mg

AFM, im on cd10 today and my follicle scan is on Thursday. I was suppose to go in to get the IUI the following day but DH and I talked and he wants to try again naturally with just the trigger shot and timed intercourse before doing IUI. He is going in tomorrow to do a SA so he knows whats going on. At first, I was upset because I was like finally this might work for us the best way possible and now he is turning it down but after listening to his reasons, I compromised. One more time wouldnt hurt actually because it was just one time we tried it and it failed so who knows what would happen next time. Also, DH just want it to be special and as natural as possible. He feels that if its IUI, then the doctor is doing his job and it kind of makes him feel like he cant do it on his own and also he think that he wouldnt have that special attachment to the child because he would keep thinking how the child was created. Even though i told him at the end of the day, the child would be ours and no matter how the child was conceived, it wouldnt make him less of a man, I compromised with him and just said okay let's try. I rather us try again and he feels content and just be like okay you are right it didnt work now we can do the IUI than to have him really have no attachment or excitement if we get a bfp through the IUI he didnt want at the moment. So let's see what will happen this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd11 today and DH is off work. I have to do a few errands today and school work. I have also applied for jobs too. I want to work in an office environment. Im so tired of retail now. Also, I finally called my doc office to inform them that we want to try one more time the natural way before doing the IUI procedure and they said its fine its up to us to decide whatever we want to do. I have to call back though to see if she put the order in for the SA that my DH needs to do. Also, tomorrow is my follicle scan and if all goes well, then I will have my trigger shot the same day. Other than that, there isnt really much news. Oh and my birthday is in 10 days :happydance:


----------



## ayala1007

I can understand that. Men are sensitive to different things than we are during this process so it can be hard to keep their feelings in mind when WE are going through so much emotionally and physically. It's good that you compromised, you gotta stick together during this process, especially military families we have a while different set of stresses to deal with. Well the selfish part of me is happy because now we're almost in the same part of our cycle. I'm on CD6 right now. So did your DR confirm that you ovulated last month on the 50mg of Clomid? Just wondering why they didn't increase the dose... When is your last pill? My scan is on Friday but I highly doubt I'll be ready for my trigger. Any birthday plans? Had your DH done a SA before? Or this is the first one?


----------



## mzswizz

Well from my chart, it had most definitely ovulated. I didnt get the progesterone level results yet from last cycle. Also, this is my last cycle on the 50mg dosage so im not sure if they will up the dose after this if we dont conceive. But will find out tomorrow for the scan. And im happy that we are close in cycle myself. Atleast we are not going through it alone. So far, no birthday plans that I know of currently. And this will be DH first time doing a SA.


----------



## ayala1007

That's probably why your DR didn't increase your dose, since it seems that you're ovulating on 50mg. I know what you mean about not going through it alone, my friends and family try to relate and be supportive but none of them have gone through this, so sometimes it's more annoying than anything. My husband did a SA in the beginning. He said it was embarrassing but he still did it. Everything came back above average for him, I'll keep my fingers crossed that your DH has some super sonic little swimmers! :)


----------



## ayala1007

Mzswizz a rung to report from your scan today????


----------



## ayala1007

*anything


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd12 and my follicle scan went amazing. Pics are below. My follicles range from 20.2-23.6 :happydance: As you can tell, i have multiple follicles this time so that increases our chances. My doc said they highly recommend doing the IUI and after speaking to DH and showing the u/s pics, he has agreed to do the iui :happydance: So tomorrow, we will get the IUI. That's all for now.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0









photo 2.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0









photo 3.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ayala1007

HOW EXCITING!! Oh, I'm so glad that your DH decided to do the IUI after all, it just increases your chances even more!!!! I would say I wish my follicles looked as good but they won't because my FSH doses aren't very high so I just gotta be patient BUT I am still excited because this will be the first scan since I've been on these injections. I'll ask my DR for pictures from my scan so I can post them... :)

did your DH ended up doing the SA? Not that it really matters since you're doing the IUI.


----------



## mzswizz

Actually he didnt do the SA becuase they can only do it on thursdays so he didnt do it. But he will do it tomorrow for the IUI. And i was shocked to see my ovary full of follicles. Last time, it would be like one follicle in each ovary or maybe 2. But this time, all my follicles were 20mm and up so im excited.


----------



## ayala1007

oh ok cool, yeah that's really exciting! So once they do the IUI how long do you have to wait to find out if you're pregnant? Is it still the TWW?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes still the 2ww. Since i got the trigger shot, i have to wait around 14 days past trigger to have a positive test. Last time, it took the hcg around 13 days to get out of system.


----------



## ayala1007

Ugh! At least you start your TWW tomorrow...I'll update you after my scan tomorrow! Fingers Crossed!


----------



## mzswizz

I think I will start my tww saturday or sunday. Last cycle, i o'd 36 hours later.


----------



## ayala1007

So I forgot to get pictures but my DR said my Estradiol went up to 48.9 which is improving but slowly. My follicles haven't changed much BUT she said my uterus wall is thickening very nicely and it's preparing "a fantastic home for the baby" Lol. I guess that's half the battle so I'm happy with that. She's keeping my dose the same and I have another appointment on Christmas Eve...Better be good news! It's Christmas! Lol


----------



## mzswizz

Well thats good news. Fxed you get greatnews on xmas eve!!

AFM, im cd13 today and it started to snow here. When it snows, everything on the island is shutdown. So since the base is shutdown, im assuming the naval hospital is closed which means no IUI today. Just my luck right. One step closer to get pushed two steps back. Well even though we werent suppose to, dh and i dtd last night. It was more so an accident than planned. So now it looks like DH gets his timed intercourse wish just like he wanted. Oh well, i guess its time to sleep. There's nothing to do.


----------



## ayala1007

Well I bet you still very some good news! How long are you supposed to "stock up" for? Luckily for you everything was paid for so you didn't lose out on a ton of money. So 3 days and then the dreaded tww! I've never ovulated so you'll have to let me know what symptoms you get so I can look out for them! Lol


----------



## mzswizz

Well im pretty sure that I might be ovulating as we speak. DH was suppose to not have sex yesterday so he can give his sample today and thats when we were going to do the iui. But we dtd yesterday and just dtd twice today to cover our bases. They said for timed intercourse we suppose to dtd the day of trigger shot and every other day after that but we want to increase our chances so dtd every day. Also, right now, im having on and off mild cramping and nausea and fatigue. So im thinking its ovulation time. But if today is ov, then it will be confirmed by the temps for the next 3 days.


----------



## ayala1007

Ok, see I've never made it to that point LOL. Even when taking Clomid, I knew I didn't ovulate so we didn't time anything because there was basically no point. I mean I didn't respond AT ALL....so it will be interesting to feel what ovulation is like, but it sounds like it sucks LOL! This whole process sucks so whatever... I hope this month is it for both of us!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

If it wasn't for me temping, I wouldn't know if i ovulate or not. So since the Clomid doesnt work for you, what do they do?


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd14 today and i think i o'd yesterday. I was feeling very nauseous, irritated and had on and off mild cramping. Never felt this way before but i remember my friend was telling me thats how she felt when she ovulated and so i was thinking hmm maybe thats what im going through. DH and I dtd 3 times yesterday. Once in the morning, once in the afternoon and once in the evening. My temp went up but not really significant difference. My dh told me i felt hot this morning which im assuming is caused by the trigger shot. When dh comes home, im going to dtd again today to cover my bases. If i havent o'd yet, then i should ov no later than today. So we shall see. Just hoping this time it happens.


----------



## ayala1007

Well the injections do for me what Clomid does for you. So once my follicles get mature enough then I'll do my trigger shot just like you did and I have ovulation test strips to test. I think you covered all of your bases! :)


----------



## mzswizz

oooh okay now i understand. When are you scheduled to go in for the scan to see if your follicles are mature enough for the trigger shot? And i wish i would've bought ov strips but i didnt bother because i was temping. Im just hoping tomorrow is 2dpo or so. But we shall see what tomorrow's temp looks like.


----------



## ayala1007

I have scans every 3-4 days. For a normal person is about a week of injections and 2-3 scans. For me because I have pcos I have to do small doses of the medication because I have about 15 follicles on each ovary! But none are mature enough to ovulate, they never grow so I never ovulate. :( So I have to take small amounts of Medicine so when my follicles do mature they don't ALL mature. My Dr said I'll probably be doing injections for another 2 weeks and then hopefully I'll be ready to release one of those eggs! Yeah I bought some OPKs when I started taking Clomid so I have alot left over thankfully. I want to try to track my temp too though. So I may have questions once I get to that point! :)


----------



## mzswizz

I will be here answering every question :thumbup: and for me, i only have one scan (follicle scan) and then trigger and then progesterone bloodwork and then the pregnancy bloodwork. Hopefully, they do more scans.

AFM, im cd15 today and instead of my temp increasing, my temp dropped. I dont know if i am o'ing today or what. I was suppose to ov no later than yesterday (36 hours). If my temp doesnt go up tomorrow, i will be calling the docs to let them know that i think i didnt ovulate so they can probably do a scan and check to see if i o'd or not already. But based on the temps, i havent o'd yet which is pretty nerve wrecking. Hoping something happens this cycle because it seems like this cycle is cometely out of whack and everything is getting messed up. So we shall see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## ayala1007

That is so strange. I thought the trigger shot pretty much guaranteed that you ovulate...I guess not. Well maybe you should get some ovulation strips at Walmart or something. I know they have some inexpensive ones that may help take some guess work out for you. Ugh...That is so frustrating! I hope you get answers soon!


----------



## mzswizz

I went to the dollar store and bought opks and this is the result...definitely positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ayala1007

Oh Yeah! Definitely positive! YAY!!! :happydance: Awesome! So does that mean that you are still ovulating? You should continue dtd :) Just in case.... :)


----------



## mzswizz

We are already going to dtd today and im calling the docs tomorrow. I researched and it says that trigger shots give false positives on hpts and opks so they are not reliable :nope: So i got to hoepfully get a scan to see whats going on. I know the trigger is in my system because of the bold positive but i dont know if my follicles released any eggs.


----------



## ayala1007

That's true now that you say that. I thought the trigger shot always worked :( well I do know people use the opk tests to test the trigger shot out of their system so when they show negative opk and they take a pregnancy test and it shows positive then is a real positive and not from the trigger shot. Does that make sense? I couldn't think of any easy way to say it.


----------



## ayala1007

And I'm almost sure you ovulated! My Dr said that a mature follicle measures 18mm and yours were bigger than that so I'm sure the trigger shot was all those little eggs needed!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes that made sense. I have read about women using opks to test out the trigger. Also, im going to see how tomorrow's temp looks, hopefully it rises. But I will get in touch with my doc and see what they say. Hoping that i already o'd.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah I'm sure they'll be able to do a scan and give you some more info.I downloaded that fertility friend app that you use so I can track my temperature to. I'm gonna start tomorrow so I can get a baseline before I ovulate! My next scan is on Tuesday! FXed for GREAT news!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Fxed for you. And i use that same app! Its more convenient than having to get up and put the information on the computer.

AFM, im on cd16 today. And today i had a massive temp spike from 97.45 to 98.06! Well dh and i didnt dtd last night and it had me freaking out. Until i researched that you actually get a temp rise after trigger shot around 2-4 days AFTER trigger. Its been 4 days after trigger and yep ended up getting my rise. Which means i am actually 2dpo today. Because it is saying that i suppose to ov no later than 24-48 hours on ovidrel. Well if thats true then cd14 is my ov day so technically, we didnt miss ov :happydance: Im going to still call the nurse and ask her a few questions. Hopefully, she can put my mind at ease. Hoping to get a scan to confirm that the follicles ruptured also. But we shall see.


----------



## ayala1007

That's great news! I'll keep my FXED for you too! Yes it's more efficient. Do you take your temp first thing in the am?


----------



## mzswizz

I take my temp at 5:15am every morning because thats what time i get up to turn off dh's alarm for him to go to work .


----------



## mzswizz

update: i called my doc and the nurse said that i shouldn't worry. By the follicle scan, it was great and they know that for sure i o'd within 36 hours. So now i am technically 2dpo :thumbup: Also, i asked if i need to go get a progesterone bloodwork done and she said not at all. They are not worried because of the follicles i had were amazing. So im feeling pretty good.


----------



## ayala1007

That's great news!!:Happydance: on so 12 more days right?


----------



## mzswizz

i can start testing in 10 more days. Oh and also the nurse wanted me to use the opks to make sure it was positive which means i got a lh surge so she says she know the trigger shot was working :thumbup:


----------



## ayala1007

Awesome! At least you know it worked! So exciting! I hoe your 10 days fly by! I just want to be done with these injections already lol!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes now my mind is put to ease and i cant wait til we can start testing!!


----------



## ayala1007

I bet! Theta nothing more nerve wrecking than not knowing if the meds worked. That was what I went through on clomid. I never got scans so I basically had to wait until I took pregnancy tests Jay to find out the medication didn't even work :(


----------



## mzswizz

also, i forgot to say that the nurse wanted me to test with opks just to see if they become positive. Because if it does, that means that the trigger shot worked and that i o'd. She said i shouldnt worry about my temps nor the opks being positive. And, i dont have to come in for progesterone blood work because she said the follicles were fantastic and with that being said there is no need to see if i have o'd because they know i have. I do have on and off cramping on both ovaries so maybe i released eggs from both sides.


----------



## ayala1007

Birth sides!!! Wooohooo! TWINS!!!
I took my temp this morning. It seemed low it was like 97.4, when yours spikes what does it go up to? Does mine seem low, I know I'm not ovulating so mean just in general is 97.4 low?


----------



## ayala1007

Both not birth???


----------



## mzswizz

Usually in pre ov temps, my temps are in the 97s and once i ovulate it goes around 98s.


----------



## ayala1007

Oh ok, just wanted to make sure! :) Thanks! I'll let you know how the appt tomorrow goes!


----------



## mzswizz

Excited for you hopefully all goes well.


----------



## ayala1007

Thank you!


----------



## mzswizz

Let me know how your appt went . Fxed for you.

AFM, im 3dpo today. Since last night , i have been having having pain in my lower abdomen area as if its very tender. Weird dont know why that has been happening. Also, dh and i dtd last night. I've realized we only missed dtd by 1 day from looking at my chart. So it looks like we covered our bases. Also, my temp dropped from 98.06 to 97.90. Not really a major difference actually and atleast its still higher than my pre ov temps. I have 9 more days before im 14dpt. And i can start testing. I will try and test in 8 days and see what i get. Hoping this month is a bfp. My temps look totally different compared to last cycle which looked like a perfect pregnancy chart. So maybe this is a good thing. But we shall see what this cycle holds for us . If this cycle is a no go, then its going to be IUI. Hoping we conceived naturally before going into IUI but you never know. Well its Christmas Eve in the states. I got to buy dh a gift or two today and then its Christmas tomorrow which means im going to be busy cooking. DH took leave for 2 weeks which starts on the friday and then saturday is my birthday. So a busy week this is going to be.


----------



## ayala1007

Maybe you had more than one egg release! That's all I can think of if it's that tender. I just got out of my appt. Haven't gotten my blood work (E2 levels) back yet but the ultrasound went good! Showing progression! My last scan showed all of my follicles were less than 10 and I had one measure 10.4 today!! so we're getting there! She said that I'll probably have another scan on Thurs or Fri! MERRY CHRISTMAS by the way! That's great that your husband took leave! Nothing better than just having them there! :) Keep me posted on your progress! Looking forward to seeing a BFP test from you soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Well thats great news that you are progressing. Hoping those follicles grow grow grow. What cycle day are you on currently? And yes dh took leave for my birthday. Hoping there is a bfp in the midst.


----------



## ayala1007

I am on cd13, Yes yes I need rose babies to grow already so I can be done with these shots lol!


----------



## mzswizz

I cant just imagine what you have to go through. I hate shots. But i can deal with them.

First, I would like to say Merry Christmas to everyone! Im 4dpo today and the sore/tender feeling is getting worse. I dont know what the cause of it is. But hopefully it goes away soon. My temps are doing the opposite that it was last cycle. Instead of increasing, they are decreasing but my nurse says that temping is inaccurate really so i shouldnt really worry. Also, when dh and i dtd yesterday, i had loads of watery white cm and I never had that before so I dont know what my body is doing currently. My bday is in 3 more days. So going to be busy this week.


----------



## ayala1007

I can imagine how painful that must feel. Hopefully it will get better! Maybe they are pregnancy symptoms! Yeah my Dr said she would prefer that I use OPKs because they are more accurate...So when are you planning to start testing? I think you told me already lol!


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to start testing around new years eve


----------



## ayala1007

That sounds like a good plan. How are you feeling today?


----------



## mzswizz

im good and yourself?

AFM, im 5dpo today. My lovely chart has a consistent decrease :haha: Im not putting much thought into my chart because the nurse told me not to worry about the temps because they will be inaccurate at this moment. So im just doing it just for fun. Its funny how my chart looks like the total opposite of last cycle's chart. In my last cycle, i would've thought I was pregnant for sure and with this one, it looks like i have no chance. But I know that i do have a chance because i covered my bases. 2 more days until my bday yay :happydance: I did my hair over so I can look pretty for my birthday. Im turning the big 24 this year. Im hoping that this month ends with a nice bfp. If not then we will have 2 more months to try before DH has to go on deployment. We shall see whats in store for us.


----------



## pebbles10

Hi I got pregnant with puregon without iui. In 2009.xxx 
Good luck.x


----------



## ayala1007

Hey mzswizz, ok so my appt didn't go great. It wasn't terrible but it wasn't great. My Estridol hasn't budged since last week. It's still 48.9 :( the follicle that they saw on the lady appt hasn't grown anymore either. It's still at 10mm, on the upside the nurse found another follicle on the other side that was measuring 10mm AND my uterine lining was at 7.6 and it needs to be at least 8 before I ovulate and since it appears I nowhere near ovulating I should be good there! Ugh..... She increased my dose to alternate from 125 to 100 and the I have another appt on Monday.


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully we can get your body to get moving in time so you can ovulate :hugs:

AFM, im 6dpo today. I took my temp this morning and it rose. I know that it doesn't really mean anything at this time, but it is still interesting to see how this chart is going to look this cycle. DH starts his leave today and my birthday is tomorrow :happydance: One of my friends is hosting a New Year's Eve party and it's going to be Nerd Theme :thumbup: Sounds like it's going to be fun because we get to dress up. Unfortunately, I'm still experiencing this sore uterus thing. I have no clue what the cause of it is, but I'm going to do a little bit more research to find out what can be some reasons. This cycle seems like it is going pretty fast but then again it feels as if it is moving kind of slow. I guess its the anticipation to see what will happen this cycle. The pain is right in the middle of my uterus. It's like a sore/sensitive pain. Hurts from pressing down on it and also it causes discomfort while dtd. If anything hopefully this pain means a bfp, but all in time. Patience is a virtue right.


----------



## ayala1007

Thank you! I'm trying really hard to stay optimistic but these shots, blood draws and appts are getting OLD! Plus my husband leaves at the end of Jan for a 3 month deployment so if this cycle is a no then we'll have to wait for our next cycle. I hope you have a great birthday! That party sounds like fun! I like themed parties  I hoe you find an answer for your pain. If toy do make sure to tell me soi can be looking out for it


----------



## mzswizz

I will keep you updated and I know what you mean. To me TTC is getting old. I just want to be able to be done already. DH goes on a 6 month deployment in february so if this month and next month is a fail...i will be on a 6 month break.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah after a while you kind of need a break to keep your sanity! Lol! We'll I'll keep you posted too! The last few injections have hurt bit alot but before I couldn't even feel the needle go in and now I feel it go in, I feel the medicine going in and I feel the needle coming out! I don't know what's going on with that!


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe its because of how many injections you getting. Making your skin more sensitive to shots especially if they keep doing the injections in the same area.

Yay its my bday today :happydance: Im 7dpo so im halfway through my tww already. Im going to probably test around 10dpo/12dpt and see what i get. Well im going to be pretty busy today so will most likely update tomorrow. You ladies enjoy your day today :hugs:


----------



## ayala1007

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!! Hope you had a wonderful birthday this year! I agree with you, it's probably because of how many shots I've had to do. I have my scan tomorrow morning! Really really hoping it shows some follicles GROWING!!! [-o<
I will update you afterwards....I think it's a good idea for you to wait until DPO 10 or 12, some ladies test way before that and I get it I really do. The TWW is terrible and there's so much anxiety but it makes ladies crazy :( Good Luck to US!!


----------



## mzswizz

How did the scan go ayala?

AFM, im 8dpo today and i tested with a hpt today and it was pretty much negative. Well it had a faint line but it was very hard to see it until the test dried. This is good because that means the trigger is out my system faster this time :thumbup: Also, I will be testing either New Year's Eve or New Year's Day. I dont know but im going to be either 10-11dpo when I test. From testing now, I know that if i get a line, then it will be a reliable test. Yesterday was amazing. I had loads of fun and dh and friends threw me a surprise party. I wouldnt pay any attention to my temp this morning because I tested later than normal and plus I was drinking. Also i kept waking up every hour so i wouldnt really count this temp. Tomorrow, my temp will be back to normal hopefully.


----------



## ayala1007

Hey! My scan went OK. It showed 1 follicle at 11mm. But I haven't gotten my blood test results back. My Dr also said that she does see eggs in my follicles so that's a good thing. I'm glad you had a good birthday! You'll have to post the next test you do so I can be your second eyes. When is your Beta scheduled?


----------



## mzswizz

Well they havent scheduled my beta yet. And glad your scan went well. I didnt know they could see if you got eggs in your follicles. Ive learned something new. 

AFM, im 9dpo today and today hpt was negative. I have a doc appt tomorrow. I have to go in to see about this bulge on my right side that comes and goes. Im hoping its not another hernia so i dont have to do another hernia repair surgery. If it is a hernia, then I wont do the surgery until DH comes back home from deployment. Also, if this cycle is another bust, then its onto the IUI. DH has his items for his SA on Thursday. So hoping it comes back normal. Well thats all for now.


----------



## ayala1007

I didn't know that either! There were these dark spots in the follicles and I asked what those were and she said they were the eggs! I was like HOLY CRAP THAT'S WEIRD! Lol Well 9dpo is still pretty early so I wouldn't worry too much about it. Yeah I think if you're ovulating and still not getting pregnant then an IUI may be the way to go. I guess we'll see ina few days! Toy may lap me on our cycles I feel like I'll be doing these injections for a while! Oh! My estridol was at 59.1 which is still very low BUT it's going up! FINALLY!


----------



## mzswizz

Thats good that the estridol is going up :happydance: And yes i know its still early. I actually looked at the test again after it dried and there was a faint line. Hoping its the start of the bfp. I am 11dpt so hopefully something happens.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 10dpo. Happy New Year's Eve to everyone. Today is the nerd theme new year's party so i cant wait. Last night, my nipples started to hurt and my bbs feel heavy all of a sudden. My temp dropped today which is weird also so i have no clue what my body is doing. Well thats it for now.


----------



## ayala1007

Happy New Year! I bet you had fun at your nerd party! I love theme parties  hmmmm... Not really sure what your body is trying to tell you. My Dr suggested taking the pregnancy treat first thing in the morning when you urine hasn't been diluted. So maybe try that and see if it's showing a BFP! 
How does your DR appt go for the bulge in you side? Thursday is my next appt and Saturday we ate gonna go look for a house to rent!


----------



## mzswizz

ayala-the appt for the bulge...she said its nothing serious and since it didnt show she said i shouldnt have any worries. she still referred me to her husband which was my surgeon so he can look over it and confirm that its nothing major. I havent really had the bulge since so i dont know what that was.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! We brought the new year in as nerds and we had alot of fun at the party. I took my temp today and it went up but not by much but it is still in the 98s. My nipples hurt more now and i still have the pressure/soreness part in my uterus :shrug: I should be receiving AF around Friday or Saturday. DH says if i dont get AF by Saturday, then we will be testing. Which is fine. I feel that I can hold out and wait. Im nervous more than anything and I dont know why. Also, I have a feeling af will arrive on time though. Im 11dpo already (time flies) and i stopped taking the progesterone today. I know you suppose to keep taking it up to 14dpo and then stop so AF can come, but if its AF, i want it to come on time because DH is leaving either Feb. 9th or 12th for his 6 month deployment so if it is AF, the earlier the better.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 12dpo today. AF is due tomorrow. My temp dropped a little but it was not a significant drop so im thinking AF will be on her way tomorrow. Also, my bbs still hurt and i have also been cramping today on both sides. DH and I went to drop off his specimen for the SA but unfortunately we have to try again next Thursday because we only refrained from dtd within 24 hours and it has to be 48 hours :dohh: So DH says he will be going in next Thursday to do it. Also, next week dh goes back to work. This is my last month with him so we are going to make it count before he leaves for 6 months. Well, that's it for now.


----------



## ayala1007

I love your picture! So cute! 

Well I hope AF stays away! Have you been testing? Are they still showing negative? :( I think IUI is going to be the best option in that case. Wish you would of been able to do it this past month! Stupid snow!!! 

AFM....lots has happened! Today I had an appt and a scan and I had 1 follicle measuring 18mm!!!! FINALLY!!! My Estridol was 144, which still needs to climb just a bit so my dr. told me to do another dose of follistim tonight and go back tomorrow morning for another scan. Seriously I can not wait to be done with these shots! THIS HAS TO WORK this month LOL! My Dr. thinks we'll be triggering this weekend so wish me luck! I'll let you know how tomorrow's scan goes!! Oh and my husband was pulled from his deployment because he applied for officer school and if he's selected but deployed then he will lose his spot at the school....I'm so happy they pulled him!!!! That means if this month doesn't work then at least we can try again...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Yes dh and i looked like true nerds :haha: And im holding out testing until Saturday because AF suppose to come around tomorrow. Also, yay for the 18mm follicle :happydance: Hoping you get your bfp this cycle around. Thats great your DH is pulled from deployment. My DH is most likely leaving Feb. 12th so we may or may not have this month and next month as a chance before he leaves. Hoping i get a bfp this time around though so we wont have to worry about it but all in time i guess.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 13dpo today and as you can see, my temp did a major drop today. So im pretty sure im out. AF will most likely come either later today or tomorrow. Well, atleast we get another try before DH goes on deployment. I took a hpt test and even DH said he saw a faint plus sign but I guess it was the trigger shot or something. I dont know. If AF doesnt show by tomorrow, Im probably going to test Sunday most likely so we shall see. I know my nipples still hurt though.


----------



## ayala1007

I don't think you're out yet! We'll see if you get AF I guess but I still think you have a chance! 

AFM I had another appt this morning and my follicle had grown to 20mm so my Dr. had me to my trigger shot tonight!! So what should I expect to feel from the trigger shot? I'm nervous about that part... :( So if you're pregnant does your temp stay up permanently? I'm really excited to be done with those shots and to see what happens with this cycle! I go on Sunday to see if my follicle collapsed. So we shall see..... :)


----------



## mzswizz

Do you have the ovidrel trigger shot? Because if you do, you should ovulate within 24-36 hrs after the trigger. I would temp but i wouldnt put much attention on it because ive heard that your temps are inaccurate once you use the trigger shot. They usually say not to temp because they know when exactly you ovulate. I just temp because im use to it. As you can tell anything goes with temps. My temps were high and stayed high with the first trigger shot but i wasnt pregnant. So its hard to say. Usually they say that you will be pregnant if your temps stay high up until 18dpo. What you would probably feel as side effects would be pregnancy related symptoms like nausea, vomiting (maybe), headaches, fatigue, hot flashes, breasts tenderness..things like that.


----------



## ayala1007

Good to know! Well when I woke this morning my beats were very tender and I felt really nauseous. :-( yes I did do the Ovidrel trigger shot. I have some soreness at the injection site.. Is that normal?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes that is completely normal to have soreness at the injection site. Are you going to test out the trigger shot?

Im 14dpo and when i took my first temp, it was around 97.39 i think but i discarded that temp because i woke up to go to the bathroom at 4:44am and i usually take my temp at 5:15am so i was only laying down for 30 mins. after i got my 3 1/2 hours of sleep, i took my temp and its still low but a little higher than the first temp. My temp ended up being 97.61 now. AF still hasnt showed so far so im guessing that's a good thing . And im not on the progesterone so i know its not that which is delaying AF. So time will tell i guess. My nipples still hurt which is weird because usually nipples hurt and then my temp drops and then AF appears. But it has been a few days of lower temps and still nothing. Also, im still having that thick, creamy white cm. Usually, it starts drying up when AF is on its way. So we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

AF has officially arrived. Onto Clomid cd5-9, trigger shot & IUI.


----------



## ayala1007

:-( I'm sorry MzSwizz...I was really hoping this month was your month :( I think you'll have better success with the IUI...is your husband still going to do the SA? 

I'm glad the redness and soreness is normal, I knew it was tender but I looked in the mirror just a bit ago and there was a nice red circle, not dark red but still noticeable... I don't know, I'm a little worried because I haven't felt really anything from this shot. I mean this morning I was a little nauseous but it subsided once I ate. I thought my boobs were hurting but they aren't hurting to the point that they're bothering me and I haven't had any ovulation pains yet...I did the shot at 8pm last night...how long before you felt ovulation pains after your trigger shot? I was kind of thinking maybe it was because I only had one follicle mature so maybe I wouldn't get a lot of ovulation pain.

I was thinking about testing out the trigger shot....do I test it out with the Ovulation kits or with the pregnancy tests? I did an ovulation test and it shows lines but the pregnancy test second line was REALLY light, like barely there...I thought with the trigger shot, the pregnancy test should be positive??


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, my dh is going to do his SA on thursday. As far as ov pains go, I never really feel ov pains, but i do have cramping on and off which is normal for the trigger shot. I wouldnt really worry about having alot of symptoms during the trigger shot because my symptoms came and gone so i wouldnt worry and some women dont even really experience symptoms. Also, i tested with hpts. Yes, your hpts are suppose to be positive while the trigger shot is there. I would hold my pee if its not FMU for like 2-3 hours to test with a hpt. I used the .88 cents hpts from walmart to test out my trigger shot.


----------



## ayala1007

Ok, thanks for letting me know about the symptoms...it was making me nervous that maybe somehow the trigger shot didn't work....but it's probably just my nerves! I bought some HPTs online a few months ago. I didn't think about not drinking anything or holding it before I tested....I'll try that. I think I'll just test tomorrow morning when I wake up. Actually I'll probably just wait til my appt. tomorrow morning at 8 am, they are going to do an u/s to make sure my follicle collapsed. As crazy as it sounds, I'm ready for this 2 ww...I feel like I'll finally get a break from shots, dr. appts every 3 days, just ready to be hanging out...


----------



## mzswizz

I would be the same way if I were in your shoes. Im already tired of the trigger shot. And dh and I decided that once again we are not doing the IUI, this time, if DH's SA is good then we will use PreSeed and timed intercourse and then if this is a no go then we know that we have used all our own options and IUI is the only option. We want to try to make it as normal as possible. It was hard for DH the first time to give the sample so I can just imagine how its going to be with the IUI.


----------



## ayala1007

I understand that. My husband was really nervous about the SA but luckily everything came back great! And I just looked at the pregnancy test from earlier and it was very dark so I guess I just didn't wait the full 5 minutes. So Yay!! At least I know it's working! I Better be because where I got the shot hurts so I'm glad it's not all for nothing! At least you start Clomid soon!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, i have to call the nurse on Monday so she can put the order in so i can pick it up. Also, if DH's SA comes out good then its clomid, trigger shot and preseed with TI (timed intercourse). If it doesnt then its off to IUI this cycle. Glad that the shot worked. You should ov within 24-36 hours. If you are temping, i wouldnt worry about your temps because as you can tell by these 2 cycles on my charts, they will be either high or low.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah, I don't think I'm gonna temp. I know I'll forget and by your charts they aren't reliable. I think I'm just going to test the trigger shot out each morning and then wait PATIENTLY until 12 dpo, I'm hoping that my Dr will do my beta test by then but I'm not sure. That's the same day DH finds out if he made officer so cross your fingers that it's a day FILLED WITH AMAZING NEWS!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Last time, my doc set my beta for when i was 14dpo. Fxed for you. Im not going to temp this cycle neither. Its too stressful and its not reliable at all. So I give up on temping.


----------



## ayala1007

So my appointment went well, they confirmed that I DID ovulate and she scheduled me for a beta test next Thursday, which would put me at 11 dpo....does that seem to early to do a beta test? 

I also start the Progestrone tonight...what did you experience with the progestrone?


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for ovulation :happydance: That should be about the right timing. And as far as progesterone, I actually really didnt have any side effects with it. I used the natural progesterone cream and i put it on certain spots like my foot or stomach and it felt as if i was putting lotion on. Leaves your skin smooth and that's it. Never really felt anything. If i did, i put it as a side effect because of the trigger shot and not the progesterone.

Im cd2 and seems like this AF is not as heavy as my normal ones. Which is a good thing. Also, the cramping has went away. After calculating everything, Ive realized that this cycle is the last cycle we will be able to ttc with until DH returns home from deployment. So if i get a bfp then great!! DH will be back when im around 7 months pregnant but if im not, then im going to stop the Clomid and most likely go on a low dose birth control or the depo shot so i dont deal with my painful AFs while DH is away. This cycle, there will be no temping. I will just input when we dtd and when i get the trigger shot etc like i normally do..i just wont involve any temps. Also, we are going to purchase preseed the day of my follicle scan and hopefully trigger shot. Ive read the directions and instructions on how to use it so i am excited to try it. Also, DH is having his SA on Thursday. If the results come back great, then its timed intercourse after trigger shot, if not then its IUI. At first, I kept pushing IUI on him because I just want results right now but ive realized that I put him in a pressured state of mind and so i actually thought about everything and just relaxed and compromised. If this cycle fails then we have no other choice but to do the IUI. So im just hoping we get a result this time around because i think it would be awesome to be able to conceive naturally like we have done before. But we shall see.


----------



## ayala1007

The progestrone that I was prescribed is actually a suppository that I put in my cervix... :( 

YAY! I'm glad AF isn't too bad this month, that always helps! I hope you get your BFP this month so that you will stay busy during his deployment! 

AFM, I've been feeling a lot of pressure in my cervix, I feels kind of like I'm constipated but I'm not. Does that sound about right?? LOL! My boobs are MUCH more tender today...I'm happy about that but at the same time....it hurts! LOL! I haven't really noticed a lot of CM, I'm thinking that's not a good thing but I'm hoping I'm just not noticing it.


----------



## mzswizz

Yep sounds about right that's how i felt while on the trigger shot last cycle. Also, if i were you, i would try to purchase preseed or take something that increases cm because ive read that the Clomid dries up your cm and also makes your cm hostile to your dh's sperm. So thats something ive researched.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah I looked into preseed after you mentioned it before. I think it's too late at this point because I ovulated yesterday, do you agree with that? I read that fish oil could help produce more CM as well as just drinking more water because it's 90% water anyways. But if this cycle doesn't take then I will for next cycle. I didn't take Clomid this cycle just the injections and then trigger shot but I did hear that too. Glad to hear the way I'm feeling is pretty normal, it was freaking me out a little bit! LOL!


----------



## mzswizz

Well if you have already o'd i would say its too late. Hopefully you wont have to worry about next cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd3. So in 2 days, i will be starting the Clomid. I have to call my doc to see if they put in rhe new redills for the Clomid so i can pick the prescription up today. Hopefully, this cycle just flys past quickly. In 9 days, i go in for my cd12 follicle scan and hopefully my trigger shot. Now the decision for what will happen after the teigger shot is undecided but i guess that will be figured out before the scan which will most likely occur on the 15th. In 3 days, dh goes in for his SA and in 2 days, he goes back to work. We may or may not have a chance in february so im hoping SOMETHING happens this cycle. It seems like every cycle that passes, my body is responding better to the Clomid. So thats the good thing about that. After this i get a 6 month break from ttc because of dh's deployment. Im going to use these 6 months to focus on me and clear my mind of the stress of ttc. Ive realized that now ttc has taken control over my life and im just ready to have a child. Its been a long time coming and every cycle that passes is another heart ache. I am just ready for change.


----------



## ayala1007

I going I don't have to worry about next cycle either!!! FXED! I hoe this cycle flies by for you too! I'd much rather be in the TWW then have to be doing the injections everyday. It looks like you have enough to keep you busy! I think if i have to do another cycle or two I might need a break too! It is very time consuming and it becomes all you think about which I hate. AFM I took a test this morning and it showed a faint positive so I guess the trigger shot is already on its way out of my body, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not I mean I got the trigger shot on Friday and is Monday so I guess that about 4 days and is not completely out yet but I read that most people will have it in their system for 8-9 days....Only time will tell I guess!


----------



## mzswizz

Well its a good thing that your trigger shot is almost out because the quicker its out, the earlier you can test and know that the results are reliable.


----------



## ayala1007

That's true! So did you get your prescription from your doctor? So I do NOT like this progestrone stuff...it's about to be TMI...sorry...lol...It's a pill that I have to insert into my cervix and throughout the day it dissolves and then some of it comes out so I've been having to wear a panty liner all day. And I read that it mimics pregnancy symptoms so any symptoms I have I'm just going to ignore and chalk them up to the medication. My breast still hurt pretty bad...that's about it for me...


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, I was able to pick up the Clomid today so will start using it in 2 days. Also, dh and I finally sat down and talked and we have came to the agreement to do the IUI :happydance: Im happy that he is giving it a chance.


----------



## ayala1007

That's great! I think this is going to be your month then! So excited for you!!! Did your DR keep you on the same dose of Clomid? 

AFM still feeling the nausea and my boobs are still pretty sore but that's about it. I'm not really paying attention to any of my symptoms because I've read over and over that the progestrone causes pregnancy like symptoms and the trigger shot is still barely in my system. I took a preg. test this morning and there was a very very faint line so I'm thinking tomorrow it should be all out. I think I'm going to test at home on Wed. so if it is neg. then I can brace myself and not get my hopes too high that way if the DR. says the Beta test was neg. then it won't be so disappointing and if she says it's positive then it'll be a nice surprise....that's my PLAN anyways LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Yes the doc kept me on the same dose because my body is responding well with the dosage they have prescribed so they dont want to increase the dosage. And hoping you get a bfp this cycle!!!!! I always have a plan but i never go by it :haha:

Im cd4 and DH goes back to work tomorrow. DH's SA is on thursday so we have to refrain from dtd starting today. Next week will be my follicle scan. Also, tomorrow I start the Clomid again. During the follicle scan, I will let them know that we have decided to go through with the IUI. Im hoping this will be the cycle that brings forth a bfp. But of course, it is always a wait and see with the cycles. AF should be here on the 31st if i am not pregnant this cycle. So will be testing around that time.


----------



## ayala1007

YAY! Excited for you to get started! If I have to do another cycle I shouldn't have to do as many injections...but hopefully we will not need another cycle! I started feeling slight pain in my uterus today...it might be from the medication so I'm not looking into it as much. Hopefully your DH's SA will come back great! Either way at least you'll know whether it's a factor or not. You'll be testing about 2 weeks after me!


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping we can be bump buddies this cycle round. Im hoping that I dont have to go through another cycle also.


----------



## ayala1007

Wouldn't that be awesome! Also, I just looked at my tummy where I did the injection and there's a crazy dark bruise! It doesn't hurt and I don't know how I missed it but I just saw it today...lol...I'll try to take a picture...


----------



## ayala1007

Ok, I cant figure out how to post pictures? How do you do it?


----------



## mzswizz

To post a picture, you click on the paperclip icon which will bring up a pop window. You press browse at the top, click the picture you want to show and then click upload. It will say uploading and then the file will pop up under the attachments table. Then you can close the window and press submit reply and the picture should be on the post.


----------



## ayala1007

hmmmmm...I don't see a paperclip... where would it be?


----------



## mzswizz

When you go to write in your new post..it will be at the top where the font, size etc is located.


----------



## mzswizz

Well today im on cd5. DH goes in for his SA tomorrow. I started my Clomid today. And i dont know if its because my cycles are now medicated and monitored or my body is adjusting but ever since i got the 28 day cycles, my AFs have lasted around 4 days now. Which is better for me. Also, yesterday DH and I purchased the preseed. So atleast we get to try it after his SA tomorrow. All in all. Everything is going okay so far. Im anxious and excited about the IUI. DH is on board with the IUI because he now finally got an understanding on where i was coming from with timing etc. so now he is like you're right lets do the IUI. So im happy. Im even happier because he took it upon himself to go have a SA done. Hopefully we know the results before the IUI so we know how our chances are looking but i think DH's swimmers are good to go. Well thats it for me now.


----------



## ayala1007

I don't have a paperclip LOL! It's fine, I'm sure my husband can figure it out :) YAY you started the process! Seems like it goes by really fast after the TWW, I guess because right after the TWW you start your cycle over again. Yeah, I think you guys have tried enough times with timed intercourse to move on to the next step without wanting to give up, you don't want to get to that stage if you have options. I'll keep my FXed that his SA goes AMAZINGLY WELL!!!

AFM I still feel nauseous all the time and my boobs are still killing me. I am seriously considering wearing a sports bra over my regular bra tomorrow...I'm dying! It hurt to just walk. Today, I've pretty much felt nauseous after I ate each time, it didn't last long maybe 30 mins or so but it still no fun! If I wasn't on all of this progestrone I would feel like these are GREAT signs but I can't let myself get too carried away, I mean I'm only 4dpo so it's likely not even implanted if the little egg did get fertilized. 1 more week! Next Thursday I will know for sure and either start a new cycle or start planning for a baby!


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully you will be planning for baby. Fxed that it will happen. Im hoping his SA goes well also but im sure everything will be fine with him because we have conceived naturally before so im pretty sure his sperm isnt the issue. And im just ready to do the IUI so we can see what happens. Im hoping that this time around i get 2 or more follicles that are mature so it increases our chances but we shall see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd6 today and earlier today, DH and I dropped off his sample for his SA. It was a success because we didnt have to come back they said everything was fine and we were good to go. Now, I just have to call my doc to let them know that DH turned in his sample for his SA and to see if i have to schedule my cd12 follicle scan. Usually, I just walk in but if they have an opening available on the 15th, I will just schedule. All in all, so far so good. Cant wait for DH's results. Also, this is my 2nd day on Clomid and already im starting to have slight cramping so im hoping its because there are follicles growing in there. Can't wait to see what's going to happen this cycle. Fxed, hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## ayala1007

AWESOME!! That's so exciting! I'm glad it all worked out! That is a good sign, you'll be ready to do the IUI in no time! Today was kind of strange, I felt some cramping today, not alot probably like twice today but it's something that I haven't felt so I don't know what it means. I'm only 5dpo today so I don't know if it was implant pain or what....HOPEFULLY it was but again, trying not to get too excited. I really thought the trigger shot was pretty much out of my system but I'm still getting a very faint second line so I'm thinking tomorrow or Saturday, it should be completely out. I've been getting nauseous after I eat every time, which sucks. I just wish I knew if they were from the medication or the real deal!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Usually i dont get a negative test after trigger shot until 10 days past trigger or so. Last time, i kept getting faint lines up until AF so who knows. Also, about the cramping, the trigger shot causes cramping and maybe the IUI. It can be stressful though not knowing if its the real deal or the medication. Fxed that its the real deal.


----------



## mzswizz

Im cd7 today and it seems like ever since i started Clomid, my cycle has been flying by which is a good thing . Our plan of action this cycle is preseed and dtd on cd11, cd12 scan and trigger shot (no sex), cd13 iui and dtd with preseed afterwards. So therefore our bases are covered for before and after trigger shot. :thumbup: im hoping it really works this time but we shall see when the time comes. Hoping im ending this month with a bfp. Our anniversary is coming up. It will mark 8 years we have been together on february 18th and on july 25th, it will mark 5 years we have been married. Time really does fly. But unfortunately dh will not be here to experience neither with me. But im going to make the best out of it.


----------



## ayala1007

Hey! Sorry I've been MIA really busy day today. Your plan sounds like a good one! I think this is gonna be it for you! YAY! I'm glad you're cycles are going by fast. I hope ifi have to do another cycle it flies by too! You'll have to let me know how the pre seed goes in case I go on to the next cycle
I also read about something called Fertile CM that helps with cervical mucus. I really didn't have any and that worries me! :-( AFM I still had the dull Cramping today and I still felt sick every timei ate and my boobs still hurt like hell so I guess nothing changed lol! The pregnancy treat is still showing a faint faint line. You can't see it if you pick it up but if you lay it next to the other tests toy can see it. Lol. I'm thinking tomorrow it will be gone for sure but we'll see. Fingers crossed 6 more days!


----------



## mzswizz

I will let you know. And fertile cm is fertile cervical mucus. The cm you get to help the sperm travel into the uterus to fertilize the egg. Fertile cm is either when you have watery cm or when your cm is egg white like which is the clear/stretchy kind. If you dont have that type of cm, which is what i dont get either, i would advise preseed. I have heard and read so myself that it mimics the fertile cm so it tricks your body into thinking its your natural secretions and the sperm is able to transport into the uterus. I will be trying it out on cd11 to see what happens. So will let you know about that. And hopefully it is out your system completely by tomorrow. I think the reason im not going to test out my trigger this time is because its stressful still seeing that double lines knowing that its a false positive. Im just going to test around AF due date and go from there.


----------



## ayala1007

Lol! I now see how that was confusing but the fertile cm that I was talking about is a pill that helps create more fertile cm. Yeah it's still confusing lol! It sounds like the pre seed does the same thing so I'll just see how you like it first. My test this morning came out completely white so it's officially out.i thought I would be stressed about it to but i wasnt, which is kind of weird.


----------



## mzswizz

Well atleast now you know that when you do get a bfp...its going to be an official bfp :thumbup: So fxed crossed for you. And wow i didnt know that was a pill. Never heard about it. And i will keep updated with the preseed.

im cd8 today and tomorrow is the last day I take the Clomid pill. Im anxious to try the preseed and to do the whole IUI procedure. I've realized that the prenatal vitamins is really helping my cm. Also, i have been drinking more water. Im trying to increase the chances of conceiving as much as possible this cycle. Im hoping this cycle is the cycle we conceive. The time is going by quickly but at the same time it reminds me that DH is getting closer to his deployment date. To keep me occupied, my friends are flying in around march so they can hang out for awhile while dh is away. So atleast I will have my old friends here even if im pregnant. So we shall see what happens this cycle.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah I've seen it mentioned a few time so I was curious about it. We'll see  I've been taking prenatal vitamins and drinking lots of water! My time had been going by quick too but I wish it was quicker. 5 more days!!!! I know this must all be alot to handle knowing that he's deploying. It's good your friends are coming to be with you. I sure it will help!


----------



## mzswizz

At least our cycles are flying by. I think i will be able to manage without DH. I have gotten use to him not being here because of his detachments. But im hoping that im pregnant so atleast i have something to keep me occupied.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah exactly, this week is going to be very busy for us all with great news I hope! On Thurs. is my BETA test and on Friday he gets the results from Officer School! Keep your fingers crossed for us! Trying not to stress or test! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for the both of you!! Hoping to get nothing but positive results.

today is cd9. I took my last Clomid pill today :thumbup: Now I just have to wait until Wednesday for my follicle scan. Tomorrow, i have to call my doc to see if i can schedule the IUI or if i just come in as a walk in. Hopefully, i can schedule because dh will already be on base because he will be at work. So im hoping they give us a good time. But other than that, dh and i were just planning on how the bills will be getting paid etc when he leaves for deployment and how much money to put aside for me and the groceries etc. DH thinks he is leaving on the 12th so i still got some time with him which is good. And also, we might be able to have a chance next month if it doesnt happen this month so we shall see.


----------



## ayala1007

That's great that you might have another chance if this one doesn't work but I think this is your MONTH! :) We have so much going on getting ready to move and everything but we're just taking it one day at a time. YAY you're already done with your clomid pills, that was really fast! That's awesome! The cramping has subsided pretty much so that's good but I don't know if that's a good sign or not. lol. I also read online that your period after taking Follistim injections is pretty horrid, so that should be the icing on the cake if I'm not pregnant! One day at a time...only 4 more days to go!!! EEEEKKKKKK!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yes, time is going by pretty fast. Im like whoa i have already went through 5 days already?! :haha: In 3 days, i will know how many mature follicles we got and hopefully get the trigger shot. Since my appt is at 11am...im thinking after the scan and me waiting at the pharmacy to pick up the trigger shot, by the time she administers the shot...its going to be around 1pm so i will have til 1pm the following day for it to be the 24 hour IUI and also just in case I ov within 24 hours..just trying to cover bases. Excited to know if you get a bfp. Which i think you are.


----------



## ayala1007

You're sweet for staying positive! I really hope I get my BFP this month. It would be so amazing because of all the struggles we've had until now. But it's out of our hands now. I think this is going to be your month! I'm excited to find out this week so I'll Def keep you posted! How these next 3 days FLY by!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I think we are all going to get bfps this month. Well i am hopeful that we are.


----------



## ayala1007

I hope we do too!  No news for me same ol stuff I've been experiencing....


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd10 today an my appt is in 2 days :happydance: I called the doc and they said they dont schedule the IUIs they usually just let them come in as walk ins. So dh and i want to go in when they first open so he has a chance to get in and be done and be able to go back to work. Nothing else to report other than we will start using preseed tomorrow. :thumbup: Hoping this cycle really is the cycle. Only time will tell.


----------



## ayala1007

That's exciting that you're so close already! :) EEEKKKK!!! So I have no self control and I tested this morning, it was negative of course! I mean I'm only 9dpo but I just thought maybe I could get lucky...lol!I really wasn't upset as I said I was kind of expecting it. But I just want to prepare myself...if I'm not pregnant at least I'll have a heads up and I won't be anticipating it all. As far as my symptoms around 4 today I started getting really thirsty and so I drank a lot of water but I literally had to pee every 20-30 minutes, like to the point that it was painful...LOL! And the dull cramping feeling came back but only 1 or 2 times. So yeah, I'm not looking into it too much....it's most likely all due to the Progestrone....


----------



## mzswizz

How long did you hold your pee before testing? Because if it wasn't at least 2-3 hours then it could have been diluted and you couldve gotten a false reading. FXed you will get a bfp this cycle.


----------



## ayala1007

ok so now you might think I've lost my mind but I decided to test again because on the one I did this morning I saw the test had 2 divits in it, I don't really know that it affected the results but I wanted to make sure so I tested again and I swear I got a FAINT FAINT second line. I mean it's super light but I put it next to the one from this morning and I could see the difference. Even when I held it and it wasn't next to the other test I could still slightly see it. It was so light that I'm still not getting my hopes up but I am not going to drink anymore water tonight so when I test in the morning it will be very concentrated. You're the only person that I've even mentioned this too. I don't want to get DH's hopes up if it is just my crazy eye playing tricks on me....But hopefully it will be darker tomorrow....Fingers Crossed!


----------



## mzswizz

FXed that it will get darker tomorrow. Im usually the same way. Wont tell DH until im certain.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah....I'll let you know in the morning....gonna try to get some sleep for now... :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ok. Im going to try the preseed tonight


----------



## ayala1007

Ugh! I was trying so hard to post a picture I'd the test and the only way is if I enter the URL but I don't know it lol. Anyways is still a faint line today. But darker than yesterday.... I'm kind of freaking out.... Could this have actually worked after 2 years of trying! OK not getting to excited...... I'll test again tonight and I'll figure it how to post it. If not you may just have to give me your email or phone number so I can message it because I NEED someone to make sure I'm not crazy lol! Long day ahead of me!


----------



## mzswizz

You can email me at [email protected] and send the picture. I can upload it for you. And yay starting to get excited. This thread is going to get lucky :thumbup:

Im on cd11 today and tomorrow i go in for my follicle scan :thumbup: Today is the day that DH and I try the preseed and then refrain from sex tomorrow and after the trigger shot tomorrow, the following day i have the IUI and then we dtd with preseed after that. So our plan is finally in action. Feels good to know now that we are sooooo close to the scan, trigger shot and IUI. Makes time go by faster. We plan on doing the IUI around 8-9am :thumbup: So anxious about that. Also, last night i had a dream. It was about me being in the bathroom, i took a test and it was the cb plus test that i used before. It came back positive. We called my doc and made an appt. Then the dream fast forwarded to dh and i being at the doc appt and the nurse said congratulations we finally are pregnant and we were just talking about dh's SA results etc. It was so surreal. Hoping it comes true. Just have to have a little more patience to get me through these 2 weeks. DH hid my hpt so it wont be hard to go without testing :haha:


----------



## ayala1007

Wow! Everything is going so fast for you! That's great! So excited! Yes I hope this thread is a lucky one. Another girl told me how to post the picture. But I'll email it to you so I can get your opinion! Also my temp was 98.1 this morning, I didn't temp this cycle but I remember that when I was it was around 97.3 it never hit 98 so maybe that's something. I've also be snacking all day but I'm only full for like 20 mins....ugh.. getting excited but trying to contain it! Lol


----------



## ayala1007

I emailed you through my phone the first time on accident then I sent it from my email. Sorry about the double message  Let me know what you think  fingers crossed that you see it but please be honest I can take it


----------



## mzswizz

Without a doubt i can the faint line. The minute the picture came up i instantly saw the line. Will upload right now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ayala1007

Yay!!!!! I think it's mostly in my head but I feel strange today.... like something is different! I'm gonna test again tonight and see if it's darker! Speed time up so you can test too! Lol


----------



## mzswizz

I wish i could speed up time for 2 weeks later lol.


----------



## ayala1007

That would be awesome! I'm still not going to say anything to DH not until the Doctor says YOU'RE PREGNANT! The words we've been waiting to hear for years! Come on line keep getting darker!!! Fingers crossed, prayers said!!


----------



## mzswizz

I cant wait to hear that too. Im just hoping we all grt our bfps so we can all be bump buddies.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah that would be alot of fun! I'm crossing my fingers hard enough for both of us lol!


----------



## mzswizz

Same herez im hoping we get our bfps.


----------



## ayala1007

https://tinypic.com/r/nxmmi8/5

I'm not sure if the picture will actually post....but.....I tested around 7 pm with a FRER and 2 lines popped up right away! I can't believe it! I'm going to wait for the doctor to confirm but I think it's safe to say this last cycle was a success!! Now to get the little bean to stick!!!! I can't wait for you to test, I just know this is going to be your month, you're trying a whole new method and I just know it's going to work.....I'm kind of in shock right now....not sure what to think....I'm going to test again in the morning and tomorrow night and then if they are still showing positive then I'm going to tell my DH! So excited! It's torture not running up to him right now and telling him but I want a few more tests under my belt! Hopefully our little thread is lucky!!!


----------



## ayala1007

Here's the picture
 



Attached Files:







20140114_192714.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mzswizz

Yay Congrats!!!!! I knew you were going to get a bfp. Im hoping the IUI is just what we need to get a bfp this cycle but we shall see. And that line is clear as day. I would say tell DH!! You are definitely pregnant!!!


----------



## ayala1007

Thank you!!! It's so surreal, we've had to deal with so much to get here and it just felt like it would never come....I'm just hoping for a sticky little bean!!!! Please please please! I'm going to tell him tomorrow evening....I want to figure out a way to tell him so I need to google/pinterest lol!

I really think the IUI is all you need now, I will be sending you good vibes!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Ive realized that every time i talk to someone, they end up pregnant. I think im like the pregnancy fairy :haha: im hoping this is it. Im really hoping to get a bfp.


----------



## ayala1007

Well then Thank you! Lol! I know what you mean though, my best friend had had 2 kids back to back and I just had to keep a smile on my face while we went baby clothes shopping and planned baby showers! Hopefully now is my turn! You'll get yours! You have your plan lined up and you're ready to go!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ayala!! So has it sunken in that you are rpegnant yet? I think usually it would sink in for me once the doc says you're pregnant and i would really feel pregnant once i have a scan. But we should see how this cycle goes.

Today is cd12 and also today is my follicle scan :happydance: I got to leave out here around 10am so in 3 hours, I will be heading to my appt. Well thats after i drop my friend off to her appt. Im hoping to get good news during the follicle scan. Hoping for 2 or more follies to be labeled as mature. Last night, dh and i finally tried the preseed. I wanted him to be a part of this process in every step of the way. So i was able to put the lubricant inside the applicator for him and then i laid down and let him insert the preseed vaginally. I think it made DH feel good because he was helping out. I must say the preseed is amazing!! I see why women get pregnant afterwards :haha: His semen usually comes out somewhat even after laying down for 15 mins but this time, nothing came out. Only some of the lubricant :thumbup: So now we have to refrain from sex today and then IUI tomorrow :happydance: Im really hoping that this cycle is our bfp cycle. But will have 2 weeks to find out..even though im pretty sure i will be testing before im 14dpo :haha:


----------



## ayala1007

How did your scan go??? Good news I hope! Wow, I didn't know that about the preseed! That's awesome though! I don't think it's sunk in just yet. I thinki need to hear the Doctor say it, you know? I would suggest trading out the trigger shot, that way you KNOW when it's out. Because my bfp started showing up at 9DPO which is early and I would of thought it was still the trigger. That's just my opinion though...


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Just want to say Congrats Ayala. Hope you have a H & H 9 months.

Good luck with your scan mzswizz.


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking about testing it ou.

sekky-welcome and thanks. How are you today?

my scan went great. I ended up with 7 follies :saywhat: They were all in my left ovary which would makes sense on why i have been cramping on my left side :dohh: My doc says looks like we've got an octomom on our hands :haha: But he was thinking that either 1 or 2 may release but he said but then again they all might release so who knows. I did get my trigger shot today at 12:45ish and DH and I will be going in tomorrow at 7:30am to do the IUI. My doc told me i can come in at 7:30am :thumbup: Also, he will tell dh his SA results. So fxed that this month is a bfp. Everyone keeps saying this cycle is my cycle...even my friends here and i am realllllyyyy hoping and praying right along with them that this is it. I asked the doc how long does the trigger usually lasts and he said around 7-10 days and you should ovulate within 36 hours no later. So let's see what happens. Already i am cramping so that's a good sign meaning the trigger shot has been absorbed very well. Hoping this is the month.


----------



## ayala1007

WOAH! That's a crazy amount of follicles! You ARE going to be an octomom! HEHE! That's so amazing!!!! YAY!!! OMG it's going so fast now for you! Yeah my trigger shot lasted 7 days on the 8th day I got a negative and on the 9th day I already started getting the faint faint positive....so....hopefully it works that fast for you! I tested again today, you know because now I'm like a crack head and it was pretty dark on the FRER. I told DH this evening and he was so surprised and happy! YAY! I'm excited/nervous about my doctor appointment tomorrow but I'm expecting nothing but GOOD NEWS! Gotta stay optimistic! A lot of the same symptoms today.


----------



## ayala1007

Thank you Sekky! Hoping for a super sticky bean!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i was sooo surprised!! Hoping this is my bfp!! Glad your DH was happy. Now onto your appt. cant wait for your update!


----------



## ayala1007

Yes ma'am! Tomorrow is the big day! Get to find out how strong our little beans numbers are! My appt. is at 7:30am but I won't get a call back until around 4 or 5....BOOOOO!!! That's too long! Don't they know I'm dying from anticipation over here! LOL


----------



## sekky

Good luck to both of you. Can't wait for your updates


----------



## ayala1007

Blood draw was at 730, just waiting now :(


----------



## mzswizz

Any updates ayala?

sekky-thanks everything went well.

I am on cd13 today. I just made it home from the IUI procedure. DH stayed with me through out the whole process :cloud9: They were able to inseminate 2 syringes worth of DH's sperm :thumbup: We also received his results for his SA which came out great. My doc said that 40 million is considered the normal amount of semen and dh had a count of 88 million :happydance: He was reading off everything to us and he said that all his results came back above normal :happydance: So i was really excited to do the IUI. I have been cramping during and after the procedure which he said was completely normal. Also, i had to sign the consent form for him to do the IUI. I laid in the room for 45 mins and then we came home. I did notice a little spotting but I heard that is normal also. During the car ride, I started cramping in my left ovary again so maybe we were just in time because im thinking i might ovulate today. Well, DH wants to test on the 30th but i may or may not try to sneak and test a little earlier than that :blush: But we shall see. Tomorrow marks 1dpiui for me. Im excited and cant wait to see if we conceived this cycle. Now the tww begins :happydance:


----------



## sekky

Glad the procedure went well mzswizz . Let the tww begin and hope it flies by quickly with a BFP at the end.

Ayala good luck with the beta. Guess I will read your update tomorrow as it my bed time. (9 pm here). Hoping for a high number.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks sekky! i think im going to take a nap now.


----------



## ayala1007

:cloud9:Got my results!!! 53.6!!! I am going to test again on Saturday to make sure my numbers are doubling!!! EEEKKKK!!!:cloud9:

MzSwizz, I'm glad your procedure went well, it seems like it couldn't have gone better! So excited for you! I would sneak in a test a day or two early....:winkwink: HEHE....

Thanks for crossing your fingers and toes for me ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Yay excited for you ayala! And im thinking about testing around 9dpo or so.


----------



## ayala1007

I tested 9dpo in the morning and got a BFN, then I tested 9DPO at night and got the faint BFP that I showed you! Just make sure your trigger shot is out first...just so you don't get a false positive....


----------



## mzswizz

i think im going to wait until im around 10dpo or so.


----------



## sekky

Congrats Ayala. Keeping things crossed that your number doubles at next blood draw. 

Hey mzswizz.

A quick Q Ayala, when did you start follitism and how many days were you on it?
What CD did you trigger?


----------



## mzswizz

Hey how is it going everyone?

Im 1 dpo/dpiui today :happydance: the tww officially beings. The only time i delt cramping was yesterday when we were heading home and that was from the left ovary side. Im thinking that we caught ovulation just in time because i feel like it may have happened 1 hour after the procedure so if thats true, then we may have caught the egg. Fxed we did. No cramps or spotting today. I cant wait until the 30th to test. Even though, im pretty sure im going to test earlier than that. Also, i have a consultation on february 3rd with the surgeon to check about the whole bulge situation. I was thinking it couldve been another hernia but it has never came back at all. So i have no clue what that was about at all. But all is well over here. Just patiently waiting and going to try not to symptom spot starting around 6dpo. So we shall see.


----------



## ayala1007

Sekky, I wad on Follistim injections for 3 weeks before I had a mature follicle. I started on 75 IUI and ended in 125 IUI. We triggered on cd20 I believe.

Mzswizz I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I think this is it! Yay!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ayala! How are things?

Today im 2dpo/dpiui. DH and I just woke up. Earlier we had to take our friends to the airport which is a 2 hr drive (4 hr round trip drive). Since last night, I have been cramping and having pressure in my uterus. But other than that, nothing new really. Just waiting to test. I have bought a test and will test in 8 days so excited about that.


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies.

Ayala you get your 2nd beta today right? Good luck with that

Mzswizz hope you are not going crazy yet? Tww is the hardest part of ttc


----------



## mzswizz

Nope not tww crazies over here :haha: just waiting for this tww to be over so i know if we have a bfp or we take a ttc break. I give it a total of 3 iuis before dh and i decide on trying ivf.


----------



## ayala1007

Hi ladies! Sorry we're visiting family in Austin so I've been running around. Yes my servings Beta was today and it came back as 120! So doubling perfectly! My doctor scheduled me for my first sonogram on the 31st! I asked jet how far along I wad considered abs she said technically I'm 2 weeks and 2 days but doctors always add 2 weeks to it so all my tests will show I'm 4 weeks and 2 days. I thought that was interesting..... So excited for Mzswizz to end your tww!


----------



## mzswizz

Gestational wise-you are 2 weeks 2 days but based on your lmp (last menstrual period you are 4 weeks 2 days. Since most women dont know when exactly they ovulate, they use your lmp. Which they usually say means you are 2 weeks pregnant before you even conceive.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 3dpo/dpiui today. Time seems to be flying by now. I just have to make it through this week and then its testing time. Fxed its a bfp at the end of this cycle but you never know whats in store. So patiently waiting to see what is going to happen. Other than that i have been having the cramping and pressure feeling. And also headaches. But other than that, i am doing good.


----------



## sekky

That's great Ayala. Looking forward to your sono.

Mzswizz keeping everything crossed for you. Hoping you get your BFP it's never easy to deal with BFN


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah after seeing bfns for 4 years....im ready to see a bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 4dpo/dpiui already. Even though I have been feeling as if time is going by slowly, it actually has been going by pretty quickly. Usually, the tww seems like forever but in 6 days, I will be testing :happydance: So technically time is going by rather quickly. I have been cramping through out the day. Im hoping this means a bfp in the midst but since this is my 1st IUI, im thinking i will probably cramp through the tww and also the trigger shot causes cramping so that's why i cant really symptom spot because the trigger shot gives me the symptoms. In 5 days, the trigger shot should be out of my system. But we shall see how this cycle goes. I just been on youtube looking at success stories for IUI first cycle. Im just trying to stay positive about this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

Cant believe already I am 5dpo/dpiui. Time is just ticking away. I have been having the worst pressure in my uterus and nausea since yesterday. Not putting it to be pregnancy related because im only 5dpo/dpiui. In 5 more days i get to test so the countdown is getting shorter in days :thumbup: Nothing else to report. Oh and i start my school work again tomorrow because my coding handbook should be delivered by tomorrow :happydance: Finally, I will be able to focus on something other than the tww.


----------



## ayala1007

Hey! Yay 5 more days! Well the only "new" thing I have to report is the progestrone makes me constipated... :( It sucks, I feel terrible! I called my doctor and she had me take some Milk of Magnesia....which was terrible...but I'm hoping it does the trick! DH and I are also getting ready to move in a few weeks so I've got to start feeling better soon because there is so much to do before we move. We are still going to be in FW but will be moving to a house.


----------



## mzswizz

ayala-i heard pregnancies cause constipation. if i was you, i would eat lots of fiber (cereal etc) and drink lots of water. it helps with constipation.


----------



## ayala1007

It does and I've done all of that and more... Nothing is helping yet... :-(


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully something helps you. I hate being constipated. Not a good feeling at all. Ive realized that the trigger shot makes me constipated at times.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 6dpo/dpiui today. I woke up feeling horrible. My nose was stuffy, i felt like i was burning up and when i took my temp orally, it was 98.1, and also i felt very nauseous. I dont know what was going on when i first woke up. I also have a headache. The feeling of being hot went away but i still feel nauseous really bad. My uterus stills feels sore/pressure. When dh and i dtd yesterday, it hurt in certain positions. DH says that the inside felt like i would be spotting soon. He said it had the lining shedding feeling. And every time he felt my insides change, i always knew that AF wasnt far because thats the same texture he can feel becore AF actually shows. But when i told him i was only 5dpo/dpiui, he told me then it cant be AF because its too early. Well atleast he does listen to me when i talk cycles etc with him. As far as spotting goes, i havent had any spotting. Just my uterus/lower abdominal area feels sore to the touch. Dont know what causes that. But cant believe im pretty much halfway through the tww wait already :thumbup: I suppose to get my school textbook today so atleast that will keep me occupied until i test on the 27th. Ive decided to just stick with my original plan and test on the 27th and the 30th. We should see how it goes. Its only 5 more days til testing. Atleast thats better than 10 or more days to testing. So patiently awaiting a bfp. Fxed this is the cycle.


----------



## ayala1007

Hey! So the Milk of Magnesia worked, thank goodness! Wow, your DH is impressive! LOL Most men wouldn't know what you're talking about! Well, not to make you symptom spot or anything but I felt really hot in the beginning too, I didn't get headaches really, just one I think but I did feel alot of pressure on my uterus and just a general feeling of nausea. It wasn't enough to make me throw up or anything close to it but I just didn't feel right. So I think you're on the right track!

AFM, tomorrow I will actually be 5 weeks. I'm trying not to worry about every little cramp and weird feeling but it's tough. I just really want it to be friday already so I can see the sonogram and see that our little baby is ok. It's nerve wrecking....but I'm trying to just stay busy!


----------



## mzswizz

Well you got 2 more days left :happydance: Im not trying to symptom spot neither but im hoping its all good signs.


----------



## ayala1007

Oh its actually NEXT Friday :-( so I have like 8 days left :-(


----------



## mzswizz

Oh i thought it was this friday. To me, time is going to fly rather quickly. Cant believe ima be 7dpo/dpiui tomorrow already.


----------



## mommyberry

ayala1007 & mzswizz

Hope I'm not crashing your party but I just got too intrigued with your convo above and read the whole thing :D 

Congrats ayala1007! and mzswizz - babydust!

mzswizz... can we be cycle buddies!? 

We're TTC #1 since about a year. Was on Clomid earlier and that messed up my uterine lining and I'd gone through 2 chemicals over the last year.

I'm on Femara this cycle for the first time. Cycle started on Jan 6th. I was on Femara 2.5mg x2 for 5 days... CD2 to CD6.

I guess this cycle is a longer one this time coz it was not until CD15 that my follicles grew the right size. And yeah... I have 2 mature follicles at 20mm and 17mm on CD15 Heard that is quite normal on Femara cycle with about 5% chances of fraternal twins.

So on CD15 I took the trigger Ovidrel and I'm more than sure that I O'ed yesterday CD17 coz my tummy hurt like hell. The whole of yesterday I was yelling in pain. However, I avoided taking any meds coz I'd really hoped something good is happening down there.

DH and I were onto it starting CD8 and everyday / alternate day, just to make sure not to miss the window and make the egg swim in a pool of sperm.

Today is CD18 and 1DPO and I'm so hoping that it works this time! Made an appointment for Jan 28th when they'll do my bloodwork for Serum Progesterone level.

Thatz my story in short. And the PCOS yeah... I've got it too! :(

Cheers & Babydust!


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome mommy!!! Of course we can be cycle buddies. We're only two daysapart in cycle days. I begin testing on the 27th so therefore i will be around 11dpo/11dpiui. Hoping to get a bfp. I heard of alot of women conceiving with femara shots. So my fxed for you. 


Im finally halfway through my cycle at 7dpo/7dpiui today :thumbup: well, i have been back to doing my school work since last night and i must say that this school work is definitely going to pass the time of my cycle. I woke up with a headache and a toothache. And some dull cramping around my left ovary side but other than that nothing major. Well thats all i have as an update for right now.


----------



## ayala1007

Hey mommy! Welcome! Haha! That's funny that you read our thread, you have no idea how many threads I read through, it was like a TV show, I couldn't stop! LOL Good Luck to you!!! 

MzSwizz, yes I can't believe how quickly time has flown by! The big TEST DAY will be here before you know it!

AFM, so today I was having pretty strong period cramps which I've read are pretty normal during early pregnancy. Then around 2 I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a small amount of pink, well needless to say, I panicked and called my Dr. She was so nice and told me that it all seemed normal but if I wanted I could come in and she would do a scan just to check everything out. Well....everything was FINE, YAY! but I'm still glad that I was able to get a scan done, there wasn't much to see but I did get to see the Gestational Sac, which was cool but just looked like a small follicle. I still have my scan for next Friday and she said that we should be able to see the baby in the sac next week and maybe even a heart beat!! EEKKK! That is UNREAL to me! And I got a due date! Sept. 27th! YAY! On the downside, the Progestrone is making it impossible to have regular bowel movements so looks like I'll be drinking prune juice mixed with orange juice for the next 4 weeks until I can stop taking it! Whatever it takes!


----------



## mzswizz

Ayala-glad everything went well at the scan. Also, from what i heard, milk of magnesia is great with that. A woman was having the same problem in another thread and her doctor told her to take that and she said it worked. And yes in 4 days i will be testing. Im excited but nervous at the same time. I just dont want to see a bfn.


----------



## mommyberry

Thank y'all ladies! I'd rather you guys call me Berry... coz mommy is something I wanna be but I'm not yet ;) The website wouldn't allow me to have it my way so I just made that up that way.

Mzswizz - I can totally imagine your anticipation. Apart from your school work, this is the time for you to eat well and rest. Sleep as much as possible. Helps the body do its magic down there. I'm so excited and fxed for you! Can't wait to hear your BFP news!

Ayala - Please don't worry so much! Stress is a bad bad thing for you now. Be blissful... I can totally feel that it is a super sticky bean for you this time. Eat a lot of Spinach and bananas for your digestion. You drinking milk is good for the baby too.

As for me, CD19 and 2DPO. After that cramps on O day, I don't feel a thing and I have absolutely no symptoms. Guess it is too early to show any symptoms... I'm just trying to keep my cool and wait patiently. My testing day is actually too far away (may be 31st) coz we are doing it traditionally and not with IUI. 

Lets all just relax and wait this out! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Berry! Dh and i have been going to bed early and i do realize that my appetite increased but usually my appetite increases when af is due soon so i dont know yet. And your testing day is right after mines. Im testing on the 27th and 30th.

All i have been having today is cramping and thats it. So we shall see. No spotting so i guess thats good.


----------



## mzswizz

Today im 8dpo/dpiui. I told dh yesterday that i feel like this cycle will be a bfn because im going through the same wxact symptoms i was going through the other times where i thought i was pregnant. So im feeling like im out. Im pretty sure the 10dpo/dpiui test will either be completely negative or have a faint line. If i test again after and it doesnt get darker, then i know it was the trigger but of it does get darker, then its a bfp. And if its negative then onto the ttc break i go. So we shall see. Even though im hoping for the best. I just feel that im out.


----------



## mommyberry

Awww... you mzswizz... it's not over until the big fat witch shows! I know this TWW is too hard when AF just feeeeeels like it's coming but just remind yourself that pregnancy and AF symptoms are almost identical! Fx for you hun! Don't lose heart yet! Stay strong and be positive! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks berry!

I am cramping on my left ovary side now. Its been happening since yesterday. And supposedly the left ovary was the one with the mature follicles that i ovulated with. So hoping its a good sign.


----------



## ayala1007

Thanks Berry! I've actually not been stressed at all just testator when I started spotting but I'm confident that God has it figured it for us so I'm not stressing about it. Your test date will come up soon! Fingers crossed! 
Mzswizz Don't count yourself out yet! Even now I've been feeling like I'm about to start so you never know!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ayala!

I know i need to stop symptom spotting because now i feel nauseous. Its probably due to the trigger leaving my system.


----------



## ayala1007

It's really hard to not symptom spot but just take it a day at a time. This weekend will fly by and then you'll be testing before you know it! Honestly, the only bad part about finding out so early is that you don't really FEEL pregnant. Aside from my boobs hurting and being tired on and off. I just feel like I should feel more but it's still so early that there just isn't much to feel. LOL! I wanna see those sticks when you start testing! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to start testing on sunday.


----------



## mommyberry

mzswizz - Sunday it is then... I'll be waiting to hear the BFP news!

AFM - 3 DPO and no symptoms at all! I guess I need to just sit tight and not think of anything 

I just found this due date calculator online and put in my LMP dates and cycle days and it showed that due date would be 10/10/14 :D If at all this cycle works out that is. I'm dying of anticipation here. Kudos to all those who got through this TWW!


----------



## Babyanddust

hello ladies, wow..i have spent the last one week reading all the posts on this forum, some posts made me laugh, others made me super sad....i hope i can join you all on this journey. summary of me / journey so far- had a fibroid for over 10yrs, was surgically removed feb 2013, had an ovarian drill during the surgery as my ovaries are chronically polycystic! I was placed on clomid from july last year to november, I ovulated once in all that journey. Had a break in december for my exams and started again this january. first shot of gonal f on the 6th of january 75iu and for 2weeks my ovaries just won't respond. Then last week one follicle popped up, from 8mm-10.1mm-13mm-17mm-17.1mm, got my trigger on wednesday morning the 22nd, dtd wed,thurs,fri. I am now on the 2ww mode and i am worrying myself sick from the wait...while i am trying to stay optimistic i kinda feel this cycle may not work because it took a while for the ovaries to respond and dont think follicle size was great. DH had his SA done and all was fine, he doesn't understand why it won't work but ladies you know how these things are right???? 
sorry all for my long tale, feels great to talk here though...!


----------



## Babyanddust

FXD it will be a big fat bfp


----------



## mzswizz

berry-cant wait for your news!!!

babyanddust-welcome!!!!! I totally understand what you mean. But dont worry some women had eggs inside follicles that were 13-14mm. I had 7 follies all around 14mm this time around and I had my trigger shot and the IUI the following day. I wouldn't worry about the size because follies tend to grow 1-2mm per day before you actually ov so your follie was probably around 18-19mm when you did ov so thats good. Fxed for you :hugs:

Well im 9dpo/dpiui today and i couldnt resist the urge to wait to poas :blush: I should be 10dpt and usually when i test when its around 10dpt or more, before it automatically looks negative until it dries and then i may or may not see a line. But this time, the minute my urine ran across the test line area, i saw a test line come up and then it kind of faded and then i saw the control line. Its very very faint. I had to inverted the pics in order for you ladies to see the lines. Will be testing again on monday to see if it gets darker or lighter. Really hoping this still isnt the trigger shot. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









photo1(2)-inverted.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyberry

mzswizz - I think I saw the faintest line on the second inverted picture. Yayyy!!! :hugs: mzswizz... this is looking good! :) Let Monday be darker!

Babyanddust - Welcome aboard! TWW is always the hardest! Hang in there buddy. You and I will probably test around the same time. Our cycle days are the same too. And my cycle is running longer too... the follicle just won't get to the right size sooner than CD17 which is 22nd. So we'll have to stick together for a long time now ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Yes the last inverted picture is where i can see the line on here but IRL i can see it on the test. Im hoping tis not the trigger shot that is still causing the positive but we shall see on monday morning.


----------



## Babyanddust

hey msswizz yipeeeee, can see something. i am hoping for a dark line come monday!

@mommyberry, will be fantastic to test with someone, I'm now so excited! I go for my progesterone test wednesday morning. Asked DH to buy me preggo test strips, did not want to buy before at all but for some reason i just want to see what the trigger shots look like after test few days after the big O.
I think i ov'd cos the pain was kinda intense....

wait ladies, i had the trigger at 9am on wednesday, my nurse said to bed thursday but i kinda just dtd that night,thurs and fri, on all occasions at 10pm....did i cover all,or should i have waited????


----------



## mzswizz

you have actually covered the bases. When i get a trigger shot, the nurse tells me to bd the day of trigger and every other day but we always bd the day of and every day up until 3dpo or so. We didnt bd on the day of trigger this cycle..we bd the day before my scan and trigger with preseed and then got my trigger shot then got IUI the following day in the morning.


----------



## mommyberry

Babyanddust: Doc always says... the more :sex: the better chances that this cycle will work. You did good!

My progesterone test is on Tuesday. I don't want to scare you or something but last time I had 14 and it wasn't good enough and I had a chemical pregnancy. I hope I have a really really high level this time.

Just 5 more days left for testing :blush: Guess I'll start poas from Wednesday!


----------



## mzswizz

I test again monday and then thursday if dh can find the test that he hid that he says he mustve hidden it real good because he cant even remember where its at :dohh:


----------



## ayala1007

OMG I missed SOOO much! Ok so baby dust, I wouldn't worry yourself crazy about the follicle size, I was taking Follistim injections for 3 weeks and the first two weeks I had almost ZERO response. If you have polycystic ovaries then they have to give you really low doses of the meds so you don't over stimulate. I finally responded the 3rd week of my injections and I only had 1 follicle mature as well. It was a 20 when I did the trigger shot but my doctor said that we could of done the trigger at 18 because the trigger give the follicle one last growth spurt before it releases, so I think you're fine! 

MzSwizz...I think I see something on the invert! So you aren't testing tomorrow then? I think you will give in! LOL it's too hard to NOT test! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! EEKK!!

Berry, Can't wait to hear back about your Progestrone test! Good Luck! My Dr. put me on Progestrone supplements, I don't remember doing a Progestrone test; however, she said their office shows a high success rate when Progestrone supplements were used to support the pregnancy. 

AFM, I had miscalculated my dates LOL so tomorrow I will actually be 5 weeks, my sonogram is this coming friday but I will only be 5 weeks and 5 days, so we're HOPING AND PRAYING that we can at least see the yolk sac inside the gestational sac...maybe even the fetal pole but I'm not getting my hopes up too high.


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to try my best to wait until monday just in case it was an actual positive but tempted to test tomorrow. :haha: but cant wait for your scan.


----------



## mommyberry

Ayala - Which progesterone supplement were you on? And on what dosage? Please let me know so that if it is less this time around I can ask my doc if I can also take that in my next round (if at all...fxed that there would be no need for another round!). 
And your sonogram... yayyy! :hugs: It must be so exciting to see that little bean :D Please do post the sonogram pics!

Mzswizz - Just go for it! ;)


----------



## Babyanddust

Hello ladies! Thanx all for keeping faith with me. Well couldn't keep my sticky fingers off my testers so this morning I used the digital clear blue and felt good when I saw pregnant1-2 lol....guess my trigger is still very high within my system. But it felt super great though.

@ mzswizz waiting anxiously for yur test yay... Yu sure yu won't test Sunday???? So excited for yu!!! Fixed

Mommyberry I test on Wednesday, right after you! Let's see what the week holds for us. Really hope our eggies did collide with dh sperrmiesssss lol


----------



## ayala1007

Berry, I'm taking Endometrin it's a vaginal suppository, 100mg 2x a day. I started taking them the night of my trigger shot that way I would have the extra support from the very beginning of the pregnancy. There are different forms of Progestrone supplements, I think MzSwizz was using a cream last time but the suppositories are supposed to be more effective because you put them right into your uterus pretty much. I'll post the picture on Friday :) I'm really excited!

MzSwizz, I admire your strength to not test! :) But if you do, post the pictures!

BabyDust, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, i was using the natural progesterone cream. 

Well, i caved in and tested and to me it looks like the test is lighter. Will confirm on thursday. I showed my friend the tests in comparison and she says to her, today's test looks darker. She said its more visible now but i'll let you ladies be the judge. Im 10dpo/dpiui today. I have a feeling that what im getting on the hpt is still the trigger unfortunately. I really have no symptoms or anything that jumps out at me that gives me hope. But we shall see what happens thursday. I either get AF or a bfp.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1









photo2(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

Forgot to say top is yesterdays and bottom is todays :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

here's a tweaked pic for better comparison
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ayala1007

I DEFINITELY see a LINE!!!!!!! AHHHHHH!!! You should get a FRER test because those are really really sensitive and if you're getting a faint line on those tests then you should get a positive on the FRER! DO IT! :) hehe


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ayala. DH has lost my cb plus test :dohh: I should make him go buy me some frers :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well both are completely dried. dont know which is which but they both are definitely the same line so maybe it was just darker before it dried. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2









tweaked.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ayala1007

Omg! That's exactly how mine looked and as we all know now.... I'm Pregnant! I think we're bump buddies! I don't know how he is not at the store right now lol!


----------



## ayala1007

You didn't even have to tweek them that time!


----------



## mzswizz

ayala-He is playing video games with his friend right now so i guess thats why. A woman told me to take the tests out the case and i will get better pics with these tests and she was totally right. Im hoping this isnt the trigger.


----------



## mzswizz

Also, im thinking that maybe its a good sign that it was darker when first taken within 10 minutes and now they both look the same and 1 isnt lighter because that means that most likely this isnt the trigger. It should've been lighter by now if it was.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah I was gonna say they if they get darker then it's not the trigger shot! AFM I'm so nauseous right now. Like I feel like I'm gonna puke any second! Maybe it's night morning sickness lol!


----------



## mzswizz

so far they look the same so let's see what happens tuesday. And nausea is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## ayala1007

Ugh...it may be a good sign but I feel TERRIBLE! LOL!! Ok, can't wait to see the next test!


----------



## mzswizz

idk why but i feel like the test will be negative for some reason. hoping im wrong.


----------



## mommyberry

Mzswizz - You got it girl!!! And that is def not from trigger shot. Coz hcg from from trigger doesn't stay around for this long. I'm sure you'll have a big FAT positive when you test again on Thursday. :happydance:

Ayala - Thank you about the progesterone thing. I'll ask my doc to gimme some if I get a low reading this time too. And nauseous eh? ... Lemon... keep it by your side always... keep sniffing it. Sometimes soap also works... soap bar that is. 

AFM - 5DPO... dry throat, backache, headache, light headedness, it is so wet down there and I'm sooo sooo sleepy :sleep: all the time. I'm not sure if I just worked so much and I'm tired or if these are real TWW symptoms. As of now just fxed. :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks berry. The only reason im still second guessing it is because i had faint lines up until 12dpt. Tomorrow will mark 12dpt so tuesday will be 13dpt. If i have faint lines still, then i will test again on thursday to see if its bfp or AF. I should get AF on the 30th. So in 4 days. im super nervous. And i cant remember if you had a trigger shot or not but if you did, i would say that sounds like symptoms from the trigger shot.


----------



## ayala1007

Berry your signs sound promising! Yeah Def ask about the progestrone because low levels can't support a pregnancy workout help. 
Mzswizz I don't think is the trigger but I know what you mean that's why I tested mine so I would know for sure. But I don't think it's the trigger because the ones a few days ago were lighter and today's were darker. That doesn't happen with the trigger shot...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ayala. now i am going to impatiently wait for tuesday.


----------



## ayala1007

i know what you mean! FINGERS CROSSED!!!! EEEKKKKK


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. dh better find the test or im going to be upset because we paid good money and he misplaced it so now im pissed until he finds it.


----------



## ayala1007

Lol! Yeah I would be upset too! This is a very emotional time for us ladies! Lol


----------



## mzswizz

yes very so he better either by me some frers or some more dollar store tests :haha: I actually have been reall moody lately. Yesterday, i literally broke into tears and my dh was like you are definitely pregnant this has nothing to do with that trigger shot because its long gone :haha: Well he better find that test or else.


----------



## mommyberry

I did have the trigger shot! So that is it then! These are trigger symptoms... still wishfully waiting! :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

I know i have received pregnancy symptoms from the trigger shot because Ovidrel is a hcg shot. So they inject you with the pregnancy hormone. It will go away after awhile but once you are pregnant it may or may not come back. Hoping you get a bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

My cycle has really flown. Today im 11dpo/dpiui. I am not testing today. I told dh that most likely im just going to go in for betas on friday or monday if af doesnt show. Might test tomorrow but i dont know yet. Already broke between buying groceries and buying tests and paying bills. DH gets paid friday so i can buy a frer then. Didnt experience any spotting and usually mu bbs hurt like a week or later in my cycle before AF and my bbs arent hurting at all. Now thats the only thing different to me because i always experience that. Also, i keep experiencing on and off cramping in both ovary sides so i have no clue whats going on. Today im 12dpt so hoping that the trigger is out my system. Thats why i want to wait til tuesday because i will be 13dpt. But we shall see what happens.


----------



## ayala1007

I had Cramping on both sides in the first week or so. Now it's just Cramping in the middle! Keep us posted we will be anxiously awaiting your news!


----------



## mzswizz

I will keep you ladies posted. This is my first month wuthout usung the progesterone cream so im hoping i dont need it to conceive.


----------



## ayala1007

You don't need it to conceive but if your progestrone levels are low then you will need it to stay pregnant. Usually your DR wok out You on progesteone if you start bleeding....


----------



## mzswizz

Oh ok thanks for the info.


----------



## Babyanddust

Hey super ladies, hope yu all had a great day. Updates.... No symptoms, nothing suggests that something is going on in there. Out of itchy fingers, I tested again, and it was sharp negative, how did the trigger clear out so fast???? I feel disappointed though and somewhere in my head, I kinda want to start psyching myself for whatever it turns out to be -ve or +ve! 

@mzswizz, how are yu keeping???earnestly wishing that it is a big bfp when you finally test. Someone by God's should get a positive.

@ayala1007, how is our bundle??? Have a fabulous preggy journey.

@ mommyberry, ready for your tests Moro???? Keep us posted.

Cheers ladies


----------



## mzswizz

tested not to long ago and it was a bfn. so it was the trigger


----------



## mzswizz

here is the test dried and out the case....the bottom is today's test
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1









tweaked.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ayala1007

MzSwizz,I still feel like a see a line on the bottom one....hmmm....your trigger stays in a long time if that's what it is! I'm still hopeful for you! When is your Beta?

@ babyanddust, I'm ok, I was so incredibly tired today that I actually slept in my car at lunch! It helped me get through the rest of the day LOL! I'm thinking I'll be going to bed around 9 tonight just to get some extra sleep. When are you testing?

@Berry, fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

friday


----------



## ayala1007

ok, cool! Hopefully we'll both have good news on Friday!


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping so


----------



## mommyberry

They just drew my blood. Will take sometime for the result. Will let you ladies know as soon as I get it. 

Meanwhile - I'm 6DPO and I'm soooooo hungry all the time! Whatz going on? Has anyone else faced such surge in appetite?


----------



## mommyberry

Ladiessss~

Serum Progesterone is at 28.96 which is really good and corresponds to first trimester level!!! :thumbup: 

But but but... can't celebrate yet! Hcg tests are still pending! Doc asked me to do Beta on 3rd Feb. But I'm sure the poas syndrome will catch me before that! I'll be 10DPO on 31st and thatz when my testing begins!!! :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great berry!!! Fxed for you. If anything, my betas will be on friday.


----------



## ayala1007

I've been pretty hungry all the time. It feels like there's a pit in my stomach that I can't fill...


----------



## Babyanddust

[email protected] Ayala plsssss eat eat eat! It can never be wrong 
@ mommyberry wow great news......good luck

Another test today and very negative...6dpt...well well, thought ovidrel stays within the system for at least 10days


----------



## mzswizz

ayala-sounds like me when i was pregnant.

babyanddust-it varies from woman to woman. im still getting faint lines and im 12dpiui.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah I eat, it just doesn't seem to make a difference lol. Berry that's great! Fingers crossed! I guess Friday will be a big day for us all! Baby dust my trivet stayed in for 7 days so everyone is different I guess.


----------



## mommyberry

Itchy hands just won't stop going to the test strips! But DH put his foot down! He doesn't want me to test until way after AF is missed or something solid like that. He keeps saying he can't see me being down after seeing the bloody BFN.

How do I explain this to him. It is soooo inexpressible phenomenon! I know I'll get a BFN now on 7DPO and I know I'll be sad if I see it but still I kinda HAVE to poas! Help me out ladies~ 
:cry:


----------



## mzswizz

You should just tell him that you are testing because you are making sure the trigger is out your system completely because it is known to linger for a long time in the body and just want to see how long it lasts this cycle. Make him understand that you are not testing to see if you're pregnant, you're just testing until the test become negative so you know that you no longer have the trigger in your system. Hopefully that helps.

Im 13dpo/dpiui today. If AF is based on 14 day lp then it should be here tomorrow but if its based on 28 day cycle, then it will be here friday. So between tomorrow and friday it should be here. Havent really had any symptoms or anything. My nipples hurt but thats about it. Just waiting to see what this cycle holds. I want to test but i dont want to spend more money especially if i get a negative test. So im just going to let the bloodwork or my body tell me whats going on. Well thats it for now.


----------



## Babyanddust

Hello pweety ladies! Nice day? Mommyberry howz the waiting coming up?
I'm 7dpt, already had 4 tests in total, one false positive due to ovidrel and other negatives.
Went in for my progesterone blood test and the levels where high as my FN said, so the rest is up to God, fxed as I wait till Saturday next week to test properly....


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? My name's Amanda. I'm 31 and DH is almost 40. We've been trying almost 2 years. I have PCOSand don't ovulate on my own. We did a few rounds of clomid but my body didn't take to it well. We are currently on our 3rd cycle of Femara waiting to ovulate this weekend most likely. The Femara has been working great but we saw the doc today and he feels my progesterone levels are too low. Going to test me this cycle on day 26 and if it's still looking low then he wants to switch me to injections next cycle. The drug he wants to start me on is called Puregon. Have any of you tried that? Wondering how it works, side effects, etc. I'm feeling overwhelmed by all of it. Our insurance won't cover fertility at all so this will be all out of pocket for us. Just wondering what we're getting ourselves into here and looking for some friends!


----------



## mzswizz

babyanddust-fxed for you!! hoping you get a bfp this cycle!

mamamac-welcome! im Patrice. Been ttc #1 for 4 years after m/c. I havent heard of Puregon before. I have been given ovidrel along with my clomid. I also did IUI this cycle. Is Puregon like a trigger shot? Fxd for you and your dh that you get your little bundle of joy soon.

well i caved and tested. here are the originals..bottom is today. ugh i wish the trigger would leave already. by the way..i took the test after a 1 hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 0









photo 3 (1).jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

tweaked
 



Attached Files:







tweaked1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0









tweaked2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 0









tweaked3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ayala1007

Welcome Mamamac! I'm Stephanie, I also have PCOS, I've never heard of Puregon. I don't ovulate on my own at all either and I didn't respond at all to Clomid. My fertility doc said that most PCOS patients respond to injections which is why we went straight from Clomid to injections. I'm sorry your insurance doesn't cover the costs. I HEARD that there are some dr. offices that will allow patients to donate the their left over meds if they get pregnant. My Dr. said without insurance the meds and appts would of cost almost 5k....that's alot...so thankfully we didn't have to do the IUI so everything was covered but you should see if your doctor does anything like that. They also have programs that you could finance the treatment so there are options. Also there are Progestrone supplements that you can take to help your levels. There are TONS of options for that, oral pill, vaginal pill, injections, cream so you should ask about that. My dr. started me on the vaginal pill the night that I did the trigger shot and I'll be on them until 9 weeks. 

MzSwizz, I can't believe how long the trigger is staying in your system...I'm sorry :( but either way you'll know on Friday right?!! YAY!! Your line is still looking dark so I just don't know anymore....but my fingers are crossed!

Fingers crossed Babydust!


----------



## mzswizz

I know they are still dark so im going to go in for my betas tomorrow instead of waiting til friday.


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks ladies! :)

I'm not finding a lot of info on puregon unfortunately. I'm hoping we can talk the doc into other options first. I'm worried this doc is just after the money and pushing me toward pricier options too soon. We don't have the money to throw at fertility so I'm hoping we get lucky here soon. I think I'm going to try progesterone cream in the 2ww. Wil prob affect my progesterone levels but I don't care. The Femara is workin well making me ov and have a normal cycle so if all we need is to up my progesterone I don't see why we can't do that via cream or pill or something and finish our 6 cycles of Femara as planned before before throwing money at injections. *sigh*


----------



## MamaMac123

Patrice, how long is the trigger supposed to stay in your system? I know nothing about the trigger shot. The injections they want to put me on is similar to clomid/Femara. It is an FSH drug.


----------



## ayala1007

Mamamac, maybe you should look into a second opinion. Is the only fertility issue that you're having is that you don't ovulate? If that's it and you are in fact ovulating with Femara, I don't see why they would need to switch. They only switch me to injections because I didn't respond at all to Clomid and I opted not to try Femara and just go straight to injections. If you have low levels of Progestrone, you should use something stronger than the cream. The cream is the least effective but is used as a just in case type thing. But if they can see your levels are low, they SHOULD switch you to the oral or vaginal pill instead. Don't be afraid to speak up, it's your body and your baby...if your doctor won't listen and consider what you have to say then you should find a new one. Everyone's body is different regarding how quick the trigger is metabolized. Mine only took like 7 days...


----------



## ayala1007

MzSwizz! You're doing your Beta tomorrow! That's SOOO exciting!!! I can't wait! What time is your appointment?


----------



## mzswizz

MamaMac-I think you should get progesterone suppositories because the cream is a low dosage. The trigger is suppose to be out my system by 7-10 days and its now 14 days and I still have faint positives so maybe it can actually be a bfp.

ayala-i can just go in at any time. Im going to go first thing in the morning. The sooner the better.


----------



## ayala1007

Yeah the sooner the better!!! Wow its already been 14 days! Yeah you should go in for sure! Aaahhhhh! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ayala1007

Will you get the results tomorrow?!


----------



## mzswizz

Cant believe its been 2 weeks since the trigger already. And i dont know when i will get the results but I will ask them. Im hoping i get them the same day.


----------



## ayala1007

I hope so too!


----------



## mzswizz

im going to ask a former coworker of mines who had her betas done.


----------



## MamaMac123

Sorry I'm out of the loop....what is Betas??? :) 

Thanks for the advice. Maybe I'll do nothing this cycle and see what the test results say. If low progesterone is the concern I'll ask for the progesterone oral or vaginal pill and request to finish out my final 3 cycles of Femara before moving to injections. 

Ayala - what injection drugs did you use? How many tries did it take for your bfp? From your signature it looks like just the one! That is so exciting btw! Congrats!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Betas is pretty much bloodwork that gives you the amount of hcg in your system numerically.


----------



## mommyberry

mzswizz - I tried your advice and it worked!! :hugs: DH agreed for me to test on CD10 to see if triggerz gone! Yay!

So you are doing your Beta tomorrow!? I'm so excited to see the results. Do let us know as soon as you get it. Mine is scheduled for Feb 3rd.

babyanddust: How much exactly is your high progesterone? Did your doc tell you the number? I'm just curious to know! TWW is going along fine so far. I'm getting anxious as the days pass!

mamamac: Welcome! I'm on Femara too and with PCOS. Though 2 follicles matured, I couldn't naturally ovulate. So I took the trigger shot on CD15 and now I'm on TWW. 

My doc also suggested that if this cycle doesn't work we'll be switching to FSH injections which has much higher success rate than any of these meds. I am 29. So doc says there is no point in delaying with six months of meds since this is TTC#1. The most fertile period for women is apparently 18 to 26. Past that they will hurry the process with such higher success rate procedures. Since you are about my age, your doc would have suggested what he suggested. However, I'd suggest finish your Femara cycle with progesterone supplements and go for FSH only if that doesn't work. I know that it is a heavy burden on the pocket but you have to when you have to! Lotsa babydust to you this cycle!


----------



## mzswizz

Glad it worked!!! So yay for testing. And yes im going in tomorrow. I was told i shall get the results by 1pm.


----------



## mommyberry

Ayala - Any fun TWW activities you did? I'm dead bored and trying to kill time! And I can't exactly concentrate on anything else except the TWW!! 

Mzswizz - You too can answer the above question coz you made it through too!


----------



## Babyanddust

Hey ladies
@ mommyberry, I totally understand the what you mean.she dint exactly tell me, however she mentioned that over 30 is good enough so I just did not probe further. Been testing daily......itchy fingers.... Have over two dozens lying around so I guess that's why.

Watching and waiting..


----------



## ayala1007

I did Follistim injections, it took a while for me to respond but yes it worked on the first time so I'm very thankful for that! 
Berry were about to move so the time went by fast regardless. But I felt like testing out the trigger shot helped too.


----------



## ayala1007

Mzswizz any news????


----------



## mzswizz

im 14dpo/dpiui today and af isnt here. I went in for my bloodwork and today seems like it has been just a bad luck day. So i go there and first the lab is saying the order for the pregnancy blood test isnt there. So my friend and I walked to the gyn clinic in the hospital on base and told the nurse and she input the order. Went back and the lab says it says hcg urine test :dohh: So had to go there again and tell the nurse and she put the blood sample test on there. Went back to the lab and the lab said still isnt there but i have an order for blood work :dohh: I was like im pretty sure that is the one and the guy was telling me no :growlmad: Ugh so i just got my blood work done anyways. I went BACK to the gyn office and told them the situation and they said they will call me with the results within a hour or so if i dont hear from them by 1 then i can call. So 1pm comes and goes so i called and now they are in a meeting :nope: Called back and still in meeting :nope: The gyn office closes at 4pm and they never called so now i got to wait until tomorrow morning to call to get the results. So another waiting game for me.


----------



## ayala1007

Oh my gosh, that's so frustrating! I'm sorry...military hospitals aren't all they're cracked up to be sometimes.... :( Did they say when in the morning? I would bug them like crazy!! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

im going to call when they open at 8am lol :haha:


----------



## mommyberry

Awwww... Hun... Fxed for you! Let's hope for the best! :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

from looking at previous charts, AF always comes on the 28th day of my cycle so we shall see what happens tomorrow. If no AF tomorrow, then i will definitely be considered late. Also, my bbs dont really hurt neither.


----------



## MamaMac123

Good luck mzswizz!!!! Fx for you!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks.


----------



## ayala1007

Mzswizz Dios they get the results back to you? 

AFM my appointment went wonderful! I'm measuring right on time at 5 1/2 weeks and we got to see AND hear the heartbeat! I'll load pictures tonight!


----------



## mzswizz

No need to hear results...started bleeding.


----------



## ayala1007

:*-( I'm so sorry.....


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks


----------



## mommyberry

mzswizz said:


> No need to hear results...started bleeding.

I'm sorry to hear that Mzswizz :nope:

I don't feel so good about my cycle either. Tested today at 10 DPO and 12 DPT and got a :bfn:

May be it is too early!? This cycle is actually a long one this time. As of now I'm trying not to get my hopes up anymore! 

What I know for sure now is that the trigger is out of my system! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaMac123

Mzswizz :( I'm sorry, that is so hard :hugs:

Ayala - that is so exciting about your apt! Hearing the heartbeat must be amazing! 

Mommyberry - maybe it's still early, you never know! 

afm - got a pos OPK today :) here's hoping this is our cycle! Fx!


----------



## mzswizz

mommy-looks like i see a faint line on the test but im not sure. 10dpo is still early so its not over yet.

Im cd2 and on cd4, i will be going in to pick up the Clomid, when i pick up the Clomid, im going to stop over to my gyn office and talk to the nurse to ask if there is a way to do the trigger and IUI BEFORE dh goes on deployment on the 11th. Other than that, ive been ok. I have been spending time with dh and my friend treated me to get my nails done :thumbup: So i just been taking my mind off of this cycle until monday.


----------



## MamaMac123

Mzswizz your DH is headed out on deployment this month? That is so hard and so amazing that you guys and all the military families do that. My brother is a military chaplain. I have a lot of respect for you all.


----------



## ayala1007

Good luck Mamamac! Ladies don't give up hope.....


----------



## mommyberry

I've decided not to poas anymore and just go directly for Beta HCG on 14DPO. Instead of hopeful faints... I'll just go with the black and white test on 4th Feb. 

Mzswizz - How long will your DH be away? Won't this be hard on you!? I really really hope the coming cycle is a bfp for you!

Ayala - Pictures of scan!?


----------



## Babyanddust

Aww, so sorry mzswizz about AF coming in, good thing is its brings on a brand new cycle which you can focus your energy on.

@ayala1007, hope yu are keeping okay!

Mommyberry, all the best on your beta test.

Usually have breakouts about a week before AF, can't remember any AF cycle without it, woke up with quite a handful this morning. 11dpt so should have AF come on by Friday/Saturday. Will be moving house this week so I'm glad something will take my mind off ttc at least for the next 10days after which I should be close to the second half of the cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

well dh will be away for 6 months. He leaves next week on the 11th. I guess im actually use to dh being away because we both joined the military at the same time so was really separated because we were in 2 different divisions but i always saw him while in boot camp. of course, im not in the military anymore though and dh is just continuing on. Im going to miss him dearly but at the same time i dont think it will affect me as much because my friend's husband is in the same squadron as dh so i will be hanging with her and my other friend who's husband is leaving the same day as my dh. So we will be able to support each other during these 6 months.


----------



## ayala1007

I tried several times to upload the picture but it says it's too large :-(


----------



## mzswizz

Did you try resizing the picture?


----------



## ayala1007

No, how do I do that? 

AFM My lower back is killing me! I'm still really tired all of the time and I have cravings but then don't want them once I get what I was craving....idk ladies lol


----------



## mzswizz

you can try to edit the picture or open it in the paint application and resize it. 

AFM, im on cd4 and i started taking the clomid. This will be our natural cycle. I will be able to go in a day early for my scan and trigger shot so dh and i can have a little chance but we shall see.


----------



## mommyberry

Instead of the regular poasing.... I went for beta and it is 84.83!!! :happydance:

:wohoo: :wohoo:

I'm so scared and tensed. Going to see my doc now! Ta~


----------



## Babyanddust

Mommyyyyyyy berrrrrry! Yay super excited for you, you sure deserve this honey, happy pregnancy journey. Wow.....goodness to get me through the day!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats berry!!! now we can officially say mommy berry :happydance:


----------



## ayala1007

MOMMYBERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY! CONGRATS That's so exciting!! 

Well I had a long night ladies....first, let me say, my baby is doing great....but last night I started bleeding bright red and it freaked me out so bad. There was nothing that I could do and I didn't want to go to the ER so I called my Dr. this morning and had an appt at 10. She said everything looked great and she isn't sure where the bleeding came from as she couldn't see anything abnormal. She said first trimester bleeding is normal but if it happens again then she's going to switch me from the vaginal progestrone to the injectables :( Needless to say, I REALLY hope I don't bleed again. It was really scary, I was up all night, barley got any sleep. The only thing I could think to do was pray. I know people say it's normal but when it happens to you, it's unreal. Anyways, I'm doing better and was very happy to see baby getting bigger. HB was 121 today! YAY

OH! And more WONDERFUL news, my husband was told today that he was selected for Air Force Officer School! We're so incredibly happy and can not wait for that experience!


----------



## ayala1007

I hope the picture posts but this is the scan picture from this morning! 6 weeks 2 days! HB 121!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1398258_638379979551368_756638272_o.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ayala1007

LOL!!! Wrong picture! Let me try that again!


----------



## ayala1007

Ok THIS is the scan from this morning!
 



Attached Files:







20140204_112656_resized_3.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ayala1007

The ring part is the yolk sac and the part attached is the baby.... :)


----------



## mommyberry

Yay! Ayala - Your baby is beautiful! I'm so happy that the bleeding meant nothing really. I can totally feel how tensed you must have been! Take good care of yourself lady! :D

Thanks Mzswizz and Babyanddust! I hope this cycle brings a lot of luck to you guys too!

Doc said that we will be confirming this pregnancy only when the little ticker is heard in the sixth week. So I'm still F'xed that nothing unforeseen happens like the 2 prior chemical pregnancies. I'll be going in for an early pregnancy scan on 12th Feb when I'll be five and half weeks. This scan is to know that the GS is in the uterus and not in the tube. A week later for heartbeat. Frantically hoping that all goes well!


----------



## mzswizz

ayala-lovely scan pic and glad everything is well.

mommyberry-gl for your upcoming scan and your scan is the day after dh leaves for deployment.


----------



## ayala1007

Thank you ladies! 

Mommyberry-you MIGHT be able to hear the heartbeat when you go on the 12th. I heard my baby's heartbeat at 5 weeks 5 days, my dr. did say it was early so she wasn't sure if we would be able to hear it but we did and we could definately SEE it...so good luck to you! I have another scan on the 11th! YAY!


----------



## mommyberry

Ayala - Really!? Is that possible... it would be 5w+3d ... I donno abt tht... I'm just f'xed

And the main reason the doc wants me in on 12th is to see if I have one or two packages :blush: I had 2 mature follicles this time remember! And both of them had released the egg as per a later scan... sope! :shrug:

How greedy of me! :rofl:


----------



## mommyberry

I just read on a website that the earliest heartbeat of the foetus is heard at around 25DPO. So for me it would be Feb 15 or later. So I'll be scheduling that on 19th becoz DH is gonna be out of town from 13 ~ 18 and I soooo want him to hear the little ticker along with me.


----------



## Babyanddust

Yay mommyberry gosh I am so excited for yu.....can't wait to hear your updates!


----------



## ayala1007

Well I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. You never know maybe you will at least see it. Either way is really exciting! 

AFM My tiredness is getting the best of me now a days.... I usually lay down around 730 and asleep by 9. Nausea had really kicked in now. Haven't throw up yet but those wheat crackers are my life line now! Lol!


----------



## ayala1007

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## mommyberry

Crazily waiting for my first scan! :wacko:

Meanwhile I noticed... I'm only 5 weeks now.... but I seemed to have bloated a loooootttt!! It is not that I was thin earlier... just that...I'm big now. I'm not really eating for two yet.

This is my 4w6d bloat!
 



Attached Files:







4w6d - 03.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

wow i see what you mean mommyberry.

hey ladies just checking in. Everything is okay here dh leaves tuesday for deployment so we just been spending time together. Hope all is well.


----------



## mommyberry

I was so nervous before the scan yesterday. I had goosebumps until the doc said those fabulous words "I see the sac right in the middle of the uterus!"

I saw my precious 3mm baby sac sitting right there with no qualms. It was lovely! Doc told me that everything was alright and that the pain might have been the bowel movements. And thatz how my first scan was to be! Eeeekkk!!

I'm asked to come back on the 20th for the heartbeat scan... yay!!


----------



## ayala1007

Yay mommy! That's great! I'm always nervous before every scan! Yeah I was really bloated at first because of the food I was eating, nothing bad just not add good add it could of been it took like 2 weeks for my Bowl movements to be somewhat regular. That was NOT my favorite part! I have my 7 week scan tomorrow but I'll technically be 7 weeks and 2 days but who's counting right??? Lol! Keep us payed! 

Mzswizz I'm glad you're getting some quality time with your husband! Yesterday a bunch of our friends came back from deployment and it was so nice to see them all again! Can't wait till that's you!


----------



## ayala1007

Baby dust are you pregnant????? I see a positive test as your profile picture!


----------



## Babyanddust

Hello Ayala, howz our baby kicking???? Been moving house so been super busy. Yes, I am preggers.


----------



## ayala1007

Babydust, that's great...did I miss that somewhere?? LOL

AFM, baby is doing good. I had another u/s today at 7 weeks 2 days. Baby measured 7 weeks 4 days and 148 heartbeat! Everything looked great! I have my last appt. with my Fertility Specialist in 2 weeks and as long as everything looks good then I'll be taken off of my progestrone medicine and released to my OB! I have my first OB appt the day after my fertility specialist appt. so that's exciting!


----------



## mommyberry

Yay Ayala!!! That is wonderful to hear! I'm soooo happy for you :happydance:

Have you made an announcement yet? I was wondering if there are any new innovative methods to do that with family? I haven't told my mother in law and their family yet. Do you have some ideas?


----------



## ayala1007

We told our close friends, parents and siblings. For my mom and my mother in law I bought them picture frames and printed out "Photo coming September 2014" The frame that I gave my mother in law had a poem about grandparents and she totally didn't get it for like 2 minutes, she was like, awe...this is cute. LOL! My mom got it right away and loved it!


----------



## mommyberry

Wow~ Thatz a great idea. I'm going to wait until the heartbeat scan and then announce to my mil.


----------



## Babyanddust

@ Ayala Your concept brought tears to my eyes..... How did you feel before your first scan? I am jus worried sick....really hope that everything goes on well. My first scan is on the 28th of February and that seems like a longgggg time.


----------



## ayala1007

My first scan I felt sick right before because I was so nervous! I know it was nerves because as soon as I saw the baby I felt so much better. I know Feb. 28th sounds far away but at least you'll be able to see a lot more than I did on my first scan. That was kind of tense too, my first scan I only saw the sac but I had that scan because I was bleeding. Yesterday's scan was actually the first one that didn't make me sick before hand. Obviously, losing the baby would be incredibly devastating but I just have to remember that I'm doing everything I can to have a healthy pregnancy and if I have a miscarriage it means that the baby wasn't developing right and at the end of the day, the only thing I really want is a happy healthy baby. My body knows what it's supposed to do so I just have to trust my body and God. Praying actually helps to calm my nerves A LOT! Just keep doing everything you're supposed to and take your prenatal vitamins. The only reason I've had so many early scans is because I was on Fertility treatments.


----------

